# ♫ εηdεd ♫ 2018 Spring Pen Blank Swap



## Eric Rorabaugh

I thought I would ask if you guys (and gals) would be interested in another pen blank swap. I haven't gotten in one yet and want to. I'll even get it started. Just need @Lou Currier's map expertise!!!! I know the mallet swap is going on and if the timing isn't good, let me know.

If your not familiar with a box pass, basically, the first guy in line fills a box and mails it to the next guy. The next guy takes what he wants from the box, replaces the items with some of his own and sends it on to the next guy. The last guy in line sends it back to the first guy and that completes the circle and ends the pass.

Here's some simple rules to keep it fair for everyone participating.

1. Use a USPS small flat rate box of WOOD blanks or hybrid blanks (wood/acrylic).

2. Participants should live in the Continental U.S., Alaska or Hawaii to keep the costs to a minimum for shipping purposes. I don't feel it would be fair for one or two folks to have to pay international shipping while the rest of us are paying a couple few bucks.

3. Members must have at least 100 posts, be able to post pictures, and you need a picture as your avatar to participate. I really dislike the cheesey stock avatars, and this let's us know you're able to upload a picture as well.

4. When you receive your package, you must post an in focus and clear picture of the contents.
Please do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you received.

5. Take as few or as many blanks as you like but you must replace with the same number of blanks so there is always 20 blanks going to the next person.

6. The blanks you add to the box must be of at least equal value to the blanks you take out. Now, I don't expect anyone to set down and research blank value or anything. Just don't remove a higher end burl or something similar and toss in a plain maple blank. Remember, your posting a pic of the contents that you receive and the next guy is going to post pics of the box when he/she gets it, so we will know what you took out and what you put in. This is suppose to be fun, _*please don't ruin it by using this to get rid of your junk. The blanks you add need to be something you would want to receive or would buy.*_

7. _The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!! And please, no more than 2 of one species._

8. When the final list is posted, Start a conversation with the person you will be sending the box to and ask for their shipping address. Please do this before you receive the box so that when you do get it, you can get it shipped back out in a timely fashion. If we run into a problem with someone not responding to the conversation's, we'll just skip them and move on to the next person.

9. Anything involving this box pass including the pics of the contents you receive should be posted to this thread. Please don't start a new thread to post your pics. We don't want to clutter the site when it can all be contained here.

10. Those involved in this pass, pay attention to your PM's and stay tuned to this thread for pics as it makes its way across the country and back a few times!! This could take about a month or so to get through everyone so be patient.

I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know.


Mod edited. Added list of participants .....



[S]@Johnturner[/S]
[S]@CWS[/S]
[S]@Rich P.[/S]
@bamafatboy
@Don Ratcliff
@ripjack13
@Bean_counter
@Wildthings
@Tony
@cgseymour
@rhossack
@rocky1
@woodman6415
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

Are you including acrylics or just wood in this?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I think just wood. I've got a box of wood ready to go. I'd probably get a whole box full of acrylics back at the end! 
I'll edit the rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

What about cast blanks? I'm not trying to bust your chops but just to get everything clear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

If someone wants to put in a hybrid, that's fine . As long as there's wood in it. I hope there are some cool hybrids in at the end when it comes home!


----------



## The100road

I’m game.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I have the map ready...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> I have the map ready...
> 
> View attachment 146021



NOT COOL LOU!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's funny! I don't care who you are. Unless your a Texan.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

How bout this one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Whew! I thought you took the hosts state out but I finally found it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, we have 9 confirmed.
@Eric Rorabaugh
@The100road
@Lou Currier
@Don Ratcliff
@Schroedc
@Bean_counter
@bamafatboy
@Tony 
@woodman6415

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 I would get lost 

@Eric Rorabaugh throw me in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Lou Currier I like your map better, it includes me. Keep in mind that I will be on the big island for this so you can go back to your first mistake a couple years ago and it will be correct now. (I am doing this move for you big guy)

@ripjack13 regarding map making, you make Lou look GOOOOODDDDDDD. When did Lake Superior take over Florida?

@Eric Rorabaugh count me in. I am not sure how it happened but I ended up with a very large duffle bag full of pen blanks of all kinds. I am sure I could dig out a straight grain pine blank or three for such an occasion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Don Ratcliff said:


> When did Lake Superior take over Florida?


They just changed the name to Lake Okeechobee II

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

I'm in on a blank swap, came across all sorts of stuff as I scaled back the retail side of my business.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> They just changed the name to Lake Okeechobee II


Perhaps, but it looks like you are going to need to learn Spanish...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Si senor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter

I’m in

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy

Count me in

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Why Not, I'll jump in. @woodman6415 ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Why Not, I'll jump in. @woodman6415 ?


You rang ?


----------



## woodman6415

I'm in

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, we have 14 confirmed.
@Eric Rorabaugh
@The100road
@Lou Currier
@Don Ratcliff
@Schroedc
@Bean_counter
@bamafatboy
@Tony
@woodman6415
@Wildthings
@CWS
@keepanionme
@Rich P.
@rhossack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

OK if my other TX buddies are in so am I!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS

I'm in. Always wanted to visit the Northwest!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## keepanionme

I participated in this before and it was great. I’d love to be included.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@keepanionme Glad to have you


----------



## Rich P.

This sounds interesting, if it is not to late I would like to be included.

RichP.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Rich P. You are in.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

13 in so far. Hope to get at least 20! C'mon everybody. It's a chance on finding some cool blanks.


----------



## ripjack13

Whens the cut off date? And when does it start?


----------



## rhossack

OK . . . haven't participated in one of those for years. I have a few more pieces of quality timber I can help the cause.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hmmm.....let's say the cut off day is Cinco de Mayo (May 5th). I'll be out of town for work that weekend so I'll have to do the order when I get back. So as soon as I get back, I'll get the order done and then send the box on to the first one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, we have 14 confirmed.
@Eric Rorabaugh
@The100road
@Lou Currier
@Don Ratcliff
@Schroedc
@Bean_counter
@bamafatboy
@Tony
@woodman6415
@Wildthings
@CWS
@keepanionme
@Rich P.
@rhossack

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Whens the cut off date? And when does it start?


And when does @ripjack13 confirm he is in?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I should just tell him he's in!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodman6415

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I should just tell him he's in!


Don't tell him .. just send him first one out ..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodman6415 said:


> Don't tell him .. just send him first one out ..


No, you gotta let him commit or he will fill the box with cracked hammer pieces...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> No, you gotta let him commit or he will fill the box with cracked hammer pieces...



He'll be committed, of that I have no doubt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## The100road

What about @rocky1 !!! I’d like to see some of those hybrid coal blanks. And moss mellow. And rainbow granola........ come on Rock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> He'll be committed, of that I have no doubt.


True, now the questions remains if he is going to do the swap beforehand...

BTW Tony, Now that you have been a MOD for a while I think it is important for you to have your own emoticon. May I suggest something like this...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> True, now the questions remains if he is going to do the swap beforehand...
> 
> BTW Tony, Now that you have been a MOD for a while I think it is important for you to have your own emoticon. May I suggest something like this...



Thanks Donnie but I inherited this one from my Irish friend:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Thanks Donnie but I inherited this one from my Irish friend:


I think that one is a little watered down with the amount of folks that can claim it. I really think that



captures your true essence and would leave little room for interpretation. When folks see it they will say, "That's the Tonester they are talking about" I know I would...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Is this better for you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I found my new one...

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> I found my new one...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I think this should be the newest list!
@Eric Rorabaugh
@The100road
@Lou Currier
@Don Ratcliff
@Schroedc
@Bean_counter
@bamafatboy
@Tony
@woodman6415
@Wildthings
@CWS
@keepanionme
@Rich P.
@rhossack

@rocky1
@ripjack13

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

How about this one @Tony ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Or...





View attachment 146266

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> No, you gotta let him commit or he will fill the box with cracked hammer pieces...



Or some scrap snakewood?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Or...
> 
> View attachment 146268
> 
> View attachment 146266


Top one is me in a nutshell.. standing one needs a skirt and a little longer hair ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

The100road said:


> What about @rocky1 !!! I’d like to see some of those hybrid coal blanks. And moss mellow. And rainbow granola........ come on Rock.




If the box makes it to me about August I might have time to cast something. Monday was 16 hours, everything since had been 14 hrs, and that's after 70+ hours last week. Them yesterday I was informed I'm hauling bees to a farmer about 60 miles west, that we weren't going to haul bees to, since he hadn't paid for last year's pollination yet, then today I was informed the old man told him last week that I'd be there the end of this week, but that was before the farm in Jasper called and said they needed bees this week, not next week, and he told them I'd be there the end of this week, and before I knew anything about even going there, and want aware I was going to Jasper this week, and promised the farmer in Branford I'd be there the end of this week.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

So what's your point? Are you in?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> So what's your point? Are you in?



Are you going to SWAT?


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Are you going to SWAT?


???????? no plans yet


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> ???????? no plans yet



Don't miss it Barry! Plan now!


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> If the box makes it to me about August I might have time to cast something. Monday was 16 hours, everything since had been 14 hrs, and that's after 70+ hours last week. Them yesterday I was informed I'm hauling bees to a farmer about 60 miles west, that we weren't going to haul bees to, since he hadn't paid for last year's pollination yet, then today I was informed the old man told him last week that I'd be there the end of this week, but that was before the farm in Jasper called and said they needed bees this week, not next week, and he told them I'd be there the end of this week, and before I knew anything about even going there, and want aware I was going to Jasper this week, and promised the farmer in Branford I'd be there the end of this week.


They have the ability to clone people now. Maybe you should look into it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Wildthings said:


> So what's your point? Are you in?



Does oatmeal count as wood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Actually... You see... It got worse after lunch yesterday... I'm sitting there doing things he had us drag around, oh 2 months ago, so he could "tinker with it in his spare time", cause he "don't mind doing those sort of things", when he starts suggesting we load the second truck with empty boxes Monday and we'll all go down and check bees, after setting the last load off. Which I will have to load Sunday night, after spending most of Saturday night picking up bits and pieces here, there, and yon in 6 different bee yards.

And, I sorta went off on him because I need to get a mite treatment on the bees, 900 hives on 13 fields, in Branford, 200 hives here at home in 5 locations, 200 hives in Jasper in 3 fields, and 40 hives in Madison, most of which have bees scattered in 2 - 6 small sets, meaning in and out the truck oh 1000 or so times and he's telling me, he made 3 boxes of honey in the one field a few years back when he had them in there. (_I just got done telling him, the bees down there are NOT doing sh1t, WEDNESDAY when I looked in the hives 2 1/2 miles away_). So I reaffirmed that and said, I need to get a mite treatment on everything, and we are going to focus on that, check each yard and see how many are starving to death, because I really don't see them making a LOT of honey down there at the moment.

He later asked if I wanted to sort the extracting room out and restack honey, at which point I told him, "No, not until we ship that 20 drums of Ti-Ti honey that's sitting in the way, because I really don't want to move it twice if I'm going to ship it in 4 days. At which time it dawned on me, HELL I'm supposed to be here Monday, to unload 100 empty drums and load 20 drums of honey, when the truck comes back from unloading the rest of the drums and putting on the remainder of his load. I can't stay in Branford and work bees, I have to sit here and twiddle my thumbs for 4-5 hours until the truck gets back.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Wildthings

<---- hehe I like this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Actually... You see... It got worse after lunch yesterday... I'm sitting there doing things he had us drag around, oh 2 months ago, so he could "tinker with it in his spare time", cause he "don't mind doing those sort of things", when he starts suggesting we load the second truck with empty boxes Monday and we'll all go down and check bees, after setting the last load off. Which I will have to load Sunday night, after spending most of Saturday night picking up bits and pieces here, there, and yon in 6 different bee yards.
> 
> And, I sorta went off on him because I need to get a mite treatment on the bees, 900 hives on 13 fields, in Branford, 200 hives here at home in 5 locations, 200 hives in Jasper in 3 fields, and 40 hives in Madison, most of which have bees scattered in 2 - 6 small sets, meaning in and out the truck oh 1000 or so times and he's telling me, he made 3 boxes of honey in the one field a few years back when he had them in there. (_I just got done telling him, the bees down there are NOT doing sh1t, WEDNESDAY when I looked in the hives 2 1/2 miles away_). So I reassured that and said, I need to get a mite treatment on everything, and we are going to focus on that, check each yard and see how many are starving to death, because I really don't see them making a LOT of honey down there at the moment.
> 
> He later asked if I wanted to sort the extracting room out and restack honey, at which point I told him, "No, not until we ship that 20 drums of Ti-Ti honey that's sitting in the way, because I really don't want to move it twice if I'm going to ship it in 4 days. At which time it dawned on me, HELL I'm supposed to be here Monday, to unload 100 empty drums and load 20 drums of honey, when the truck comes back from unloading the rest of the drums and putting on the remainder of his load. I can't stay in Branford and work bees, I have to sit here and truffle my thumbs for 4-5 hours until the truck gets back.


I thought I had it bad... My new job is requiring me to stay at the resort for 2 weeks and have everything paid for so Maya and I can get the feel for the property.

Reactions: Funny 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS

@rocky1 I remember when I had to work 2 weeks straight for 20 years with no days off in between. This younger generation is weak. They have know idea what real work looks like.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

I thought I was getting old with all these aches and pains, then I come to work and I got a 27 and a 21 year old crying about they're stiff and sore, and this hurts and that hurts. Keep telling them you oughta try this at 60.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Funnier yet is... One of them helps me load the truck in the evening, the other helps me unload in the morning. So one of them is staying 3 1/2 - 4 hours late, the other is getting up and coming in an hour early. They're both whining about how tired they are. And, I'm there on both ends of that, and doing all the driving, and moving a fair number of the hives around on pallets to give them a break on that end of things, and bouncing around on the forklift. 

It's been a grueling 2 weeks, but we're done moving bees in a few days, at any rate. Until mid-June... Then we have to pick them all up and bring them back here, to ship to North Dakota.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## cgseymour

Is it too late to get in?


----------



## cgseymour

Oh never mind, I don't have enough posts just yet. 
Will try to get in to next one or next pen swap as well.

Thank you


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> That's where I welded it together...





cgseymour said:


> Oh never mind, I don't have enough posts just yet.
> Will try to get in to next one or next pen swap as well.
> 
> Thank you



You have whole weekend to get enough posts.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

cgseymour said:


> Oh never mind, I don't have enough posts just yet.
> Will try to get in to next one or next pen swap as well.
> 
> Thank you



Chris, go through the forum, find 44 posts to comment on and you're in! You can do it! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Chris, go through the forum, find 44 posts to comment on and you're in! You can do it! Tony

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## cgseymour

Ok just saw I have a day or two. Will get to it tonight

Thank you all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

cgseymour said:


> Ok just saw I have a day or two. Will get to it tonight
> 
> Thank you all


Go here and comment "That's Funny" click here <-----
don't use an emoticon!!

REPEAT 43 times

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@cgseymour You will get there. I'm sure of it


----------



## Johnturner

OK I'll play - Where do you find your post #? I think I'm good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

under your avatar --- you have 959 post


----------



## Johnturner

Oh cool!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, we have 15 confirmed.
@Eric Rorabaugh
@The100road
@Lou Currier
@Don Ratcliff
@Schroedc
@Bean_counter
@bamafatboy
@Tony
@woodman6415
@Wildthings
@CWS
@keepanionme
@Rich P.
@rhossack
@Johnturner


----------



## Lou Currier

@cgseymour He’s up to 77 woo hoo yo can do it.


----------



## cgseymour

Thanks for the encouragement Lou
Hope to be at 100+ today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## andy close

I need to up my comment count as well as my blank game. I don't have anything interesting to contribute. Maybe I can get in on the next one. 
I joined the Winter Pen Swap & had a great time seeing all the pens & reading their stories. I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## cgseymour

Hello Andy,
It is not too bad to get up to 100.
I took some time last night and went through the forums, you would surprised how the "nice jobs" or "beautiful piece" adds up

Good luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## cgseymour

Andy,
Look back in this thread. 
There is a link to the joke of the day thread.
Do as suggested by commenting on the jokes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andy close

Ha, yes. I saw several comments in the thread above about working your way up. :D I'm sure I could make the comment count if I really tried, I need 38 more! But I don't have a very diverse line up of blanks available, so I feel I'd be taking advantage of the group if I were to join in. I think I'll be a bystander for this round & hopefully have something worthwhile to contribute to the next one.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## cgseymour

Hello Eric,
I thought it would be appropriate that my 100th post be to let you know I have achieved 100 posts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Put me on the list Eric, just slide me in there toward the end of the list so I have time to get something together. 

Going out with a bang on the moving bees thang, 1 load left, and that goes on the truck tonight. Was hoping to bunch all the scraps up last night and sleep in this morning, load them up tonight, and deliver tomorrow morning. IT WAS NOT TO BE THAT SIMPLE!! 

Been smelling a little whiff of anti-freeze occasionally on the Dodge for a couple weeks now, but hadn't been able to find the leak. Checked again the other day and there was a fitting on top of the head wet. Nothing drastic, just wet around the thread on the fitting, figured it was running down on the head and evaporating. Haven't really lost any coolant, and just had the truck serviced a week ago, so... Not a big deal. Yesterday morning, while delivering the last of the 4 loads to 3 places, that the old man promised I'd have there by the end of the week, stopped at the Ag Inspection Station up the road and saw a little steam coming out from under the hood. Popped the hood to look, then we noticed a little antifreeze dripping underneath. Not bad, but several drops while I was sitting there chatting with the inspector, none the less. Determined the water pump was leaking, but I was loaded and it was daylight already, so I ran with it. Hauled bees to Jasper and Madison, and we made it back without a problem. Was contemplating finishing with it before sending it to the shop, simply because it's set up better than the chevy. 

Neighbor wanted to move a few bees last night, hitch on his truck is broke, so he asked if he could use ours. Just hauling them 15 miles to the edge of town. Old man called, told him I didn't care, I'd take the night off and bunch bees in the morning. He explained the water pump was leaking, but they figured it would be OK, no further than he was going. At 10:44 pm my phone rang, neighbor calling, the water pump locked up, blew the belt, wanted to know where to have it towed. Told him to call the old man, I was on the way, had to have forklift and trailer, hats and veils, my GPS, notebook. So I threw my boots on, drove 20 miles in there to recover all my goodies out the truck, and get the forklift. Wrecker was coming from 5 miles away... We waited nearly an hour after I got there for the wrecker. Finally got home about 1 am, woke up 6:30 this morning, and went and bunched my load up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Dang Rocky, you can't seem to catch a break man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Ain't that the truth! I was going to sleep in this morning anyhow, and just do without the extra hour or so of sleep tomorrow. Woke up 6:34 am anyhow, so I figured long as I was awake and it was 50 degrees out, I might as well go ahead and get it done!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, we have 17 confirmed.
@Eric Rorabaugh
@The100road
@Lou Currier
@Don Ratcliff
@Schroedc
@Bean_counter
@bamafatboy
@Tony
@woodman6415
@Wildthings
@CWS
@keepanionme
@Rich P.
@rhossack
@Johnturner
@cgseymour 
@rocky1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

When it kicks off remind everyone to replace the blanks they take out with equal or better. I highly recommend having a rule of nothing straight grain. Don't pull out a DIW burl and put back ABW thinking it's on par. 

Just my opinion from doing a couple of these.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh we have to do that? I was gonna put in all straight grain stuff and hope it was full of great burl when I got it back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh we have to do that? I was gonna put in all straight grain stuff and hope it was full of great burl when I got it back.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

I've got some beautiful green blanks from the Big Box Home Center just waiting to send to some lucky person!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I wanna be on the list before Tony and after its passed a few hands from @Eric Rorabaugh. There might be a good one in the box by that time.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

How about plywood or wafer board?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> How about plywood or wafer board?


Nope. And no Texas cutting board ends either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> Nope. And no Texas cutting board ends either.



What about popsicle sticks?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I'm out...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm out...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm out...



TOO LATE!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> TOO LATE!!!!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I don't think I have the required amount of posts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh. Well that last one just put you over the number needed for you.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

6 pages and you don't have the required 20 for a pass. This elephant ain't gonna fly anyway so nener nener poo poo to you. If it hits 7 pages without having 20 than


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Am


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## rocky1

Oh yeah... I found your monkey emoji!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Actually there isn't squat out there for Monkey emoji's, shutterstock wants you to pay for theirs. And, they aren't even what I'd call good. Still looking!!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

How about gorillas?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Oh yeah... I found your monkey emoji!
> 
> View attachment 146472


Thanks big guy...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'll drop ya from the list but I'm heading to Colin's and holding some wood hostage!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

And the thread was hijacked so there


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'll drop ya from the list but I'm heading to Colin's and holding some wood hostage!


Alright, I'll do it. If you do go to the wood stash I hope he puts you to work on the mill.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I would love to go and help mill it up. It would cost me as much as the drive up because I would buy TOO much before I left.


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> When it kicks off remind everyone to replace the blanks they take out with equal or better. I highly recommend having a rule of nothing straight grain. Don't pull out a DIW burl and put back ABW thinking it's on par.
> 
> Just my opinion from doing a couple of these.





The big reason why the box tends to go downhill is not malicious but more of a mentality.. and we all suffer from it sadly.

The Upgrade mentality!

We're all guilty of it, wanting better looking... jumping from a crazy curly spalted blank and replacing it with an old english walnut blank and it's not a bad thing, most of the time.

What inadvertently happens is the singular value of items decline over time.

I'm not blaming anyone, i just wanted to throw my observation out there (since i see the behind the scenes stuff) to make us more aware that when the box degrades it may not be an attempt of someone to screw the rest of us and get everyones dander up about it.. but us just succumbing to a natural need to upgrade!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Don Ratcliff said:


> When it kicks off remind everyone to replace the blanks they take out with equal or better. I highly recommend having a rule of nothing straight grain. Don't pull out a DIW burl and put back ABW thinking it's on par.
> 
> Just my opinion from doing a couple of these.



Yup... I'd join but I have enough spalted maple from replacing blanks for something it should have been... Good luck guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thanks big guy...
> 
> View attachment 146473

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Remember this saying: One man trash is another's treasure! i.e. @ripjack13 burns snakewood for heat. just saying!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> The big reason why the box tends to go downhill is not malicious but more of a mentality.. and we all suffer from it sadly.
> 
> The Upgrade mentality!
> 
> We're all guilty of it, wanting better looking... jumping from a crazy curly spalted blank and replacing it with an old english walnut blank and it's not a bad thing, most of the time.
> 
> What inadvertently happens is the singular value of items decline over time.
> 
> I'm not blaming anyone, i just wanted to throw my observation out there (since i see the behind the scenes stuff) to make us more aware that when the box degrades it may not be an attempt of someone to screw the rest of us and get everyones dander up about it.. but us just succumbing to a natural need to upgrade!





 

I would agree with Einstein...I don’t think it is done intentionally. I for one do these box swaps for the entertainment value.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

I agree that the VAST majority of people here are good and don't want to screw the next guy. I don't think it's intentional at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Remember this saying: One man trash is another's treasure! i.e. @ripjack13 burns snakewood for heat. just saying!



I love the smell of a snakewood fire in the morning.....

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'll drop ya from the list but I'm heading to Colin's and holding some wood hostage!



I'll be going past Colin's tomorrow - and, if it works out, stopping by for a little bit - if you need me to pick up anything from @Don Ratcliff 's Hawainisotan stash.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I don't guess unless you are going to be coming through Virginia and can drop it off here!


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I don't guess unless you are going to be coming through Virginia and can drop it off here!



Ha! Nope! But I can be the one to hold it hostage for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

So let me get this straight...
Is OSB considered a good quality of grain character....good enough for this blank swap? It's NOT straight grain ...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I commit here and now that any blank I pull from the box will be replaced with something as good or better. After looking at the 2013 hammer swap I am going to try to do my part to bring that level back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> And when does @ripjack13 confirm he is in?


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I should just tell him he's in!


----------



## ripjack13

woodman6415 said:


> Don't tell him .. just send him first one out ..


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Well... I haven't done this thing but once, but as best I recall, none of the blanks I put in made it past the next stop on the list. 

I musta done something right. 

Personally, I looked for goodies I didn't have, in the box, and replaced with goodies that weren't in the box, are not altogether common, or others might not have, like the Spalted Chinese Tallow blank. (_It looked kinda bland, but it turned a truly beautiful pen._) Did I own purtier stock? Yeah, but I ain't giving away my HRB pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

I had actually told myself I'd never do another one after one of the box passes, I ended up swapping out half or more of the blanks so the next person got good stuff. But I'm figuring that the folks here won't let that happen again so I'd give it another try! I don't think it was ever malicious but let's make sure it stays fun and figured!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Schroedc said:


> I had actually told myself I'd never do another one after one of the box passes, I ended up swapping out half or more of the blanks so the next person got good stuff. But I'm figuring that the folks here won't let that happen again so I'd give it another try! I don't think it was ever malicious but let's make sure it stays fun and figured!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, we have 17 confirmed.
@Eric Rorabaugh
@The100road
@Lou Currier
@Don Ratcliff
@Schroedc
@Bean_counter
@bamafatboy
@Tony
@woodman6415
@Wildthings
@CWS
@keepanionme
@Rich P.
@rhossack
@Johnturner
@cgseymour 
@rocky1
Just a few more days. Come on guys and gals, make my first hosting something hit at least 20 participants. If I can't get 20, I might get banned by the midget mod!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I've got the chipboard blanks cut and ready to ship to the first person!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well, we have 17 confirmed.
> @Eric Rorabaugh
> @The100road
> @Lou Currier
> @Don Ratcliff
> @Schroedc
> @Bean_counter
> @bamafatboy
> @Tony
> @woodman6415
> @Wildthings
> @CWS
> @keepanionme
> @Rich P.
> @rhossack
> @Johnturner
> @cgseymour
> @rocky1
> Just a few more days. Come on guys and gals, make my first hosting something hit at least 20 participants. If I can't get 20, I might get banned by the midget mod!



Hey, I resemble that remark!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I've got the chipboard blanks cut and ready to ship to the first person!



https://woodbarter.com/threads/anyone-ever-tried-this.29162/

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well I'll be darned! Those actually look pretty cool. So whoever gets the box first can have a few.


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, we have 18 confirmed.
@Eric Rorabaugh
@The100road
@Lou Currier
@Don Ratcliff
@Schroedc
@Bean_counter
@bamafatboy
@Tony
@woodman6415
@Wildthings
@CWS
@keepanionme
@Rich P.
@rhossack
@Johnturner
@cgseymour
@rocky1
@ripjack13
Sorry guys. I've been gone working a Hunter Skills Challenge our department puts on every year for kids. Awesome time but anyway. I'll do a random order this evening for the ones that are in. If anyone else wants in, do it before 6 EST this evening. Wish I could have gotten 20.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. I'll play.
Hammer time....
No, thats not it....
Abracadabra....
No, thats not it either.....
Tag!

Hmmm....just mark me present....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ok, so here it goes. Here is the randomized list. 

@Johnturner
@CWS
@Rich P.
@bamafatboy
@Don Ratcliff
@ripjack13
@Bean_counter
@Wildthings
@Tony
@cgseymour
@rhossack
@rocky1
@woodman6415
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
Please send a PM to the person after you and get their mailing address so we can do a quick turn around. Have fun guys!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Awesomeness......


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Ok, so here it goes. Here is the randomized list.
> 
> @Johnturner
> @CWS
> @Rich P.
> @bamafatboy
> @Don Ratcliff
> @ripjack13
> @Bean_counter
> @Wildthings
> @Tony
> @cgseymour
> @rhossack
> @rocky1
> @woodman6415
> @Lou Currier
> @Schroedc
> @keepanionme
> @The100road
> Please send a PM to the person after you and get their mailing address so we can do a quick turn around. Have fun guys!!!



You forgot to add your name to it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Johnturner
@CWS
@Rich P.
@bamafatboy
@Don Ratcliff
@ripjack13
@Bean_counter
@Wildthings
@Tony
@cgseymour
@rhossack
@rocky1
@woodman6415
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thanks. That's better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

You have plenty of them mdf strips to fill the box? @Johnturner will love em....


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Lou Currier

Let’s try this map

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Where's the volcano and lava flow?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Where's the volcano and lava flow?



Don’t ruin all my surprises...the map gets decorated as we go along.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh ok......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Johnturner

Hey i'm finally first at something!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Johnturner said:


> Hey i'm finally first at something!


Celebrate by taking out all the MDF and fill a box with good burls and curls

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> Don’t ruin all my surprises...the map gets decorated as we go along.


Just remember he is new here


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> Just remember he is new here


Yeah @Lou Currier I'm new here so go easy on me...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah @Lou Currier I'm new here so go easy on me...



Glad to see you're still on this side of the lava Donnie! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It has officially started. @Johnturner, package in the mail this morning. Tracking info sent in PM

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodman6415

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It has officially started. @Johnturner, package in the mail this morning. Tracking info sent in PM


Wait I'm not ready

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

And we're off to the state of Massachusetts also known as The Spirit of America...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Hahahaaaa


----------



## Clay3063

Looks like I missed this one. Lord willing, count me in for the next one. I'mma gonna go back to the first of this thread and catch up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> Looks like I missed this one. Lord willing, count me in for the next one. I'mma gonna go back to the first of this thread and catch up.



Clay, if you want to and @Eric Rorabaugh is okay with it you can jump in after me and I'll send you the box. I need to send you your pens back anyway. Tony


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Clay, if you want to and @Eric Rorabaugh is okay with it you can jump in after me and I'll send you the box. I need to send you your pens back anyway. Tony


I think I am going to wait until the next one Tony. I thank you for making the offer. We're going to be real busy here, hopefully, in a few weeks. So if there is one in the fall, count me in.


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Clay, if you want to and @Eric Rorabaugh is okay with it you can jump in after me and I'll send you the box. I need to send you your pens back anyway. Tony



...and what pens bro? LOL. You're sending my pens back? I sent you pens? And you're sending them back? Ok. Did I charge you rent too?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> ...and what pens bro? LOL. You're sending my pens back? I sent you pens? And you're sending them back? Ok. Did I charge you rent too?



When you were fixin to leave for CO, we were talking about doing a Hurricane Relief auction. You sent me 2 pens to put in it. The auction never happened, so I still have them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> When you were fixin to leave for CO, we were talking about doing a Hurricane Relief auction. You sent me 2 pens to put in it. The auction never happened, so I still have them.


I'll send you my new temp address until we find a property.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Clay3063 said:


> Looks like I missed this one. Lord willing, count me in for the next one. I'mma gonna go back to the first of this thread and catch up.



You missed the mallet swap too...good to see you back and kicking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> You missed the mallet swap too...good to see you back and kicking.


Thanks Lou. It's good to be kicking again. Better than ever... or at least in the last 5 or 6 years anyway.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Clay3063, if you want in I don't mind. Be glad to add you. I just have sent the box to the first person so it's not like it would hurt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063

Thanks man, but I'm going to pass this go around. I don't know one day from the next what my schedule looks like for the next few weeks and wouldn't want to be the reason it got held up. I'll catch the next one. 


Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Clay3063, if you want in I don't mind. Be glad to add you. I just have sent the box to the first person so it's not like it would hurt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> And we're off to the state of Massachusetts also known as The Spirit of America...
> 
> 
> View attachment 146910


Is that volcano making the 9th island because it ain't on my island.stoopid floridiot

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is that volcano making the 9th island because it ain't on my island.stoopid floridiot


You move so often we never what island your on. For all we you may be in Texas.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> You move so often we never what island your on. For all we you may be in Texas.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> You move so often we never what island your on. For all we you may be in Texas.



Trust me Curt, if the Islander was here you would dam sure know about it!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Trust me Curt, if the Islander was here you would dam sure know about it!!


That reminds me of that aggie that moved from college station to somewhere in Oklahoma and raised the IQ level of both states. Yeh, if Don was in Texas you'd see something along the lines of, "Did you hear the story of the Islander that moved to Texas and lowered the IQ level... wait.... I didn't say that. Sorry Don. But yeh, Curt, you'd know if Don was in Texas.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> Trust me Curt, if the Islander was here you would dam sure know about it!!


So would every one else in Texas. There would a constant noise that didn't make any sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> That reminds me of that aggie that moved from college station to somewhere in Oklahoma and raised the IQ level of both states. Yeh, if Don was in Texas you'd see something along the lines of, "Did you hear the story of the Islander that moved to Texas and lowered the IQ level... wait.... I didn't say that. Sorry Don. But yeh, Curt, you'd know if Don was in Texas.



POW! the mans back for a day and he's already jumped in poo pile head first. 
well done sir....well done.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> POW! the mans back for a day and he's already jumped in poo pile head first.
> well done sir....well done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> POW! the mans back for a day and he's already jumped in poo pile head first.
> well done sir....well done.


I never was one to test the waters. "If you ain't living on the edge, you're wasting space!" - Clay

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## Johnturner

Yesterday I gothe first box of pen blanks from Eric. WOW it was hard to pick just a few blanks from that great group.



My box will be mailed tomorrow to Mr Stivison.
John

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Take this one for sure.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

The Palm actually makes a nice pen...you just have to be patient and have sharp tools when turning.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> The Palm actually makes a nice pen...you just have to be patient and have sharp tools when turning.




& DRILL IT REAL SLOW!! Stabilize it if you can.


----------



## Spinartist

Only 185 posts for the first photo of our pen blanks to show up! 
 Is that a new record??

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CWS

Johnturner said:


> Yesterday I gothe first box of pen blanks from Eric. WOW it was hard to pick just a few blanks from that great group.View attachment 147070
> 
> My box will be mailed tomorrow to Mr Stivison.
> John


Don't take the curly camphor. It stinks!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Johnturner

I know about Camphor the boss put that wood on the DO NOT TURN list.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Johnturner

@CWS Was sent my box Friday. I have the receipt with the trackjng # I will get it Tomorrow. (I left it in the truck.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Johnturner said:


> Yesterday I gothe first box of pen blanks from Eric. WOW it was hard to pick just a few blanks from that great group.View attachment 147070
> 
> My box will be mailed tomorrow to Mr Stivison.
> John




I recognize a lot of that handwriting!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Az Turnings

Darn! Missed it again! Too bad I couldn’t send @Tony sone thin mesquite

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The box should be off to the next stop in Ohio where they say there is... _"So Much to Discover"



 _

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

That volcano looks more and more like it's constipated, every time I look at it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> That volcano looks more and more like it's constipated, every time I look at it.



Yup and pretty soon it's going to blow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Yup and pretty soon it's going to blow


Nahh. It's been spitting 40 years. As soon as there is a school shooting or a D.C. scandal on the mainland you won't hear any more about the horror of paradise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Yeah... you're probably right. It kinda took a backseat to one of Trump's staffers saying McCain was dying and therefore his opinion didn't matter a lot, this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CWS

Johnturner said:


> @CWS Was sent my box Friday. I have the receipt with the trackjng # I will get it Tomorrow. (I left it in the truck.)


Got my box today John. Some really nice blanks in there. Will be sending the box out tomorrow.
Curt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

What happens if I get some addresses mixed up and send the box to say @Tony and not @ripjack13 

You know, in case the island blows up and I have to save the box and all by sending quickly...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> What happens if I get some addresses mixed up and send the box to say @Tony and not @ripjack13
> 
> You know, in case the island blows up and I have to save the box and all by sending quickly...



I have thought about this long and hard, and my impartial call as a Mod is to deem that action allowable and totally awesome!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I have thought about this long and hard, and my impartial call as a Mod is to deem that action allowable and totally awesome!!!!


You know, just to keep the blanks safe and all... 

Thank you for that fair and balanced decision and for the second of deliberating it took from your very busy schedule.

There, I did what you asked jerk! Now stop threatening to ban me...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> There, I did what you asked jerk! Now stop threatening to ban me...


Tony doesn't have the button. But I do...

But it's more like a hammer....like this one....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Tony doesn't have the button. But I do...
> 
> But it's more like a hammer....like this one....
> 
> View attachment 147237



I have the button!


Just haven't been able to reach it yet......

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> I have the button!
> 
> 
> Just haven't been able to reach it yet......


Patience grasshopper...


----------



## Rich P.

CWS said:


> Got my box today John. Some really nice blanks in there. Will be sending the box out tomorrow.
> Curt
> 
> View attachment 147236


Looking forward to seeing the box arrive in Saratoga Springs, can't wait to see what is inside.

Rich...


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Patience grasshopper...



If you would come over I could stand in your shoulders and reach....


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I have the button!
> 
> 
> Just haven't been able to reach it yet......



Should we all chip in and get you a pogo stick for Christmas?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Should we all chip in and get you a pogo stick for Christmas?



Nope

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Nope
> View attachment 147240



Well, if you still can't reach the button, maybe we need to get you one that will make you go higher in the air. Perhaps this one that can send you up to 10' in the air?


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Well, if you still can't reach the button, maybe we need to get you one that will make you go higher in the air. Perhaps this one that can send you up to 10' in the air?



I'm about 38 years too old for that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I'm about 38 years too old for that!



That may be the case, but how else are you going to reach the buttons?


----------



## woodman6415

Sprung said:


> That may be the case, but how else are you going to reach the buttons?


Homemade stilts .., 2x4 construction wood .. made many of them back in the day ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

woodman6415 said:


> Homemade stilts .., 2x4 construction wood .. made many of them back in the day ...



That'll work, but won't be as fun as watching our friend bounce 10' in the air on a pogo stick!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Sprung said:


> That'll work, but won't be as fun as watching our friend bounce 10' in the air on a pogo stick!


He probably not real stable on stilts either...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Tony Try shooting both at the same time downwards for lift.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

The box is moving right along and it is now on its way to upstate NY where the state motto is *Excelsior* (Latin for "Ever Upward")...still haven't figure that one out 

Well here is the map...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

​


----------



## Spinartist




----------



## CWS

Rich P. said:


> Looking forward to seeing the box arrive in Saratoga Springs, can't wait to see what is inside.
> 
> Rich...


Box was mailed today. Some great blanks in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1




----------



## Rich P.

Just a heads up to the members participating in the pen blank swap. I am expecting the blanks to arrive tomorrow but I will be out of town and will not return until late Sunday night. I will take pictures of the blanks Monday and try to get them back into the mail Monday as well.

Sorry for the delays...

Rich...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Rich P. didnt you read the rules  no vacations allowed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Lou needs to know where you will be going so he can mark it on the map....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rich P.

I am going to Rochester NY for the weekend to attend the LILAC Festival. The package will be going to Keith in Athens AL. on Monday when I get back.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Rich P. said:


> I am going to Rochester NY for the weekend to attend the LILAC Festival. The package will be going to Keith in Athens AL. on Monday when I get back.



I was kidding dude. Lol!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Wow...I didn't know people got so fired up about flowers!

*New security measures were put in place at last year’s festival, including a parental escort program, after a fight erupted at 2016’s 10-day bash*


----------



## Rich P.

No worries. Did not take it that way. Excited for the festival. It draws 150,000 for the event and we are set up right in the middle. Just hope Saturday is not a total wash out. 

We should look at one by you. We are only 2.5-3 hours apart. I probably have driven by your house a few times

Rich

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rich P.

Box is in the mail and on its way to Keith. I had fun looking through it and picking blanks I have never turned before. 
Here is the picture of the box before I decided what pen blanks to pick

Rich

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Lou Currier

After a brief vacation the box is once again on the move, this time we are headed south to the state that says "Audemus Jura Nostra Defendere," translated as "We Dare Maintain Our Rights."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete 
@Rich P. complete 
@bamafatboy pending
@Don Ratcliff
@ripjack13
@Bean_counter
@Wildthings
@Tony
@cgseymour
@rhossack
@rocky1
@woodman6415
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Lou Currier & @Wildthings, thank you guys. I haven't had a lot of time to keep up lately. I leave for some training tomorrow but i'll be back Thursday night. Ill do better

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, @Don Ratcliff is coming up next. I figure we'll see something different this time. Something like stabilized lava flow or ash palm!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## bamafatboy

Hey Guys, 
I did receive the box of blanks yesterday, I was out of state due to a family emergency, Have an uncle that was et up with Cancer and he passed away today, so it will me Tuesday before the package leaves my shop. I am looking forward to opening it and see what suprises are in it. Sorry about the delay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Keith, so sorry for your loss. We will all understand if you need more time. Take care. Our prayers are with you all.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## cgseymour

Hello Keith,
So sorry to hear about your uncle.
Will keep him and your family in my thoughts and prayers

All the best.

Chris

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bamafatboy

Pen blanks will be headed to Don tomorrow, life has finally slowed down and I will get back in the shop tomorrow. Again sorry for the delay.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Lou Currier

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Lou Currier



We haven’t seen the open box yet

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

So as I was reading through the posts I began to wonder, what if we did a pen blank swap and no one opened the box but just forwarded it along to the next in line. Make it a challenge to pass it along without peeking at what's inside. See how far it got before... 

Meanwhile...

Back at the ranch...

Forgive me gentlemen. Sometimes my mind just wonders around saying... what if?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh




----------



## Spinartist

Clay3063 said:


> So as I was reading through the posts I began to wonder, what if we did a pen blank swap and no one opened the box but just forwarded it along to the next in line. Make it a challenge to pass it along without peeking at what's inside. See how far it got before...
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> Back at the ranch...
> 
> Forgive me gentlemen. Sometimes my mind just wonders around saying... what if?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## bamafatboy

After much delay the box is on its way to Don across the ocean to Hawaii. Here is the box that I received. Again apologies for the delay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wildthings

@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete 
@Rich P. complete 
@bamafatboy complete  
@Don Ratcliff  pending
@ripjack13
@Bean_counter
@Wildthings
@Tony
@cgseymour
@rhossack
@rocky1
@woodman6415
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

After spending an extended stay in Alabama the box is on it's merry way to Hawaii. The official _motto_ of the _state_ of _Hawaii_ is “Ua Mau ke Ea o ka ʻĀina i ka Pono" It means "The life of the land is perpetuated in righteousness...not sure about this one 


righteousness".

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> After spending an extended stay in Alabama the box is on it's merry way to Hawaii. The official _motto_ of the _state_ of _Hawaii_ is “Ua Mau ke Ea o ka ʻĀina i ka Pono" It means "The life of the land is perpetuated in righteousness...not sure about this one
> 
> 
> righteousness".View attachment 148071



I heard they are gonna make a sequel to Joe and the Volcano starring our own very infamous WB dude...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Burls picking out the blanks...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Burls picking out the blanks...
> 
> View attachment 148082


I'm glad I go before you...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Just came back from the mailbox aaaaannnndddd nada...



Already picked out some curly pine cone burl koa to send on the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Once again, you guys forgot to send it via ACME...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## bamafatboy

Oh I did not know that I was to send it Coyote Express. The eagle says it will drop it off on Monday, Don.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy

Oh I did not know that I was to send it Coyote Express. The eagle says it will drop it off on Monday, Don.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Dudes & dudettes, Please post picts of what you make with the blanks you traded!! 
We love to see the final product!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Waiting on @Don Ratcliff. I hope it's not a box of ashes when it gets to @ripjack13!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Why is it that a mainlanders knows the difference between PST and EST time zones but for some reason are totally clueless that there is also a HST time zone that is 3 hours behind PST. I am at work finishing up lunch. If the mystery box does make today's seapony Express I won't get it until after 5 my time.

You guys are in such a hurry all the time. Eating dinner in the middle of the day, going to bed before the sun goes down here. Slow down braddah, dis ain't da mainland.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Clay3063




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> Why is it that a mainlanders knows the difference between PST and EST time zones but for some reason are totally clueless that there is also a HST time zone that is 3 hours behind PST. I am at work finishing up lunch. If the mystery box does make today's seapony Express I won't get it until after 5 my time.
> 
> You guys are in such a hurry all the time. Eating dinner in the middle of the day, going to bed before the sun goes down here. Slow down braddah, dis ain't da mainland.


I guess I was lucky to be at the top of the list this time. Last time I was at the other end. If you want to get to the top of the list you have to be nice to the people who make the list. I no that would be a challenge for you, but with your access to all that Koa I think it would easy for you to get to the top of the list.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> I guess I was lucky to be at the top of the list this time. Last time I was at the other end. If you want to get to the top of the list you have to be nice to the people who make the list. I no that would be a challenge for you, but with your access to all that Koa I think it would easy for you to get to the top of the list.



Nah....the ideal spot on the list is always after Don....doesn't matter how high or low on the list...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

HST??? Isn't that like Mars time or somethin? Is it in this solar system even? 

Yeah... folks over there sleep late ya'll, don't even go to work until noon. Do business over there occasionally, have to wait until after lunch to call them and all.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I called Marc, he said not to put any koa in the box cause he has enough of the stuff. I was just gunna put in some Texas cutting board cutoffs that were used as packing peanuts. That's what you mainlanders like I thought.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> I guess I was lucky to be at the top of the list this time. Last time I was at the other end. If you want to get to the top of the list you have to be nice to the people who make the list. I no that would be a challenge for you, but with your access to all that Koa I think it would easy for you to get to the top of the list.


I always figured if the guy starting these things wanted some really nice koa he would make me last. Somehow nobody has put that thought process together yet. I guess it takes a Hawaiian brain to think that far ahead...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I thought about that but I just put the names in the generator and that's how they fell. Being a nice and honest guy and all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

No box today. @bamafatboy can you PM me the tracking number please? I hope you sent it to my address and not just to
Don
By volcano
Middle of Pacific 

Like I joked when you asked for my address

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> No box today. @bamafatboy can you PM me the tracking number please? I hope you sent it to my address and not just to
> Don
> By volcano
> Middle of Pacific
> 
> Like I joked when you asked for my address



I thought it was.....
The beach bum who looks like a crazy islander
Somewhere near the beach
PO box 5150
Volcano Island. Hawaii

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I thought it was.....
> The beach bum who looks like a crazy islander
> Somewhere near the beach
> PO box 5150
> Volcano Island. Hawaii



I thought the new address was:

Stoopid Islander 
Under The Lava
Big Island

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Or misplaced Mauissourrian who knows not where he belongs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Or misplaced Mauissourrian who knows not where he belongs.


5 years in Hawaii and 6 months in Missouri, I think I was more a misplaced Hawaiian during those dark days on the mainland.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> I always figured if the guy starting these things wanted some really nice koa he would make me last. Somehow nobody has put that thought process together yet. I guess it takes a Hawaiian brain to think that far ahead...


Living on a volcanic islands says a lot about Hawaiian thinking.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> Living on a volcanic islands says a lot about Hawaiian thinking.


Yeah, how silly of us...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Makes living in Pennsylvania look better and better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Makes living in Pennsylvania look better and better.


Didn't you guys have a problem with an island about 3 miles long? How about flooding, does that ever happen?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


>


You don't even get to play, you have your water wings and storm cellars in a permanent state of ready.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Don Ratcliff said:


> Didn't you guys have a problem with an island about 3 miles long? How about flooding, does that ever happen?


Just a "minor" over-heating of a few hundred rods in Unit 2. Containment was effective and only minor amounts of radiation escaped. Scared a lot of people, however. Unit 1 is still operating and owned by Exelon. That stopped the launch of many planned units across the USA but several have been opened in the last few years and a number are under construction. 

Not any flooding in my area. And the flood is just water, not melted rock like you guys have.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Just a "minor" over-heating of a few hundred rods in Unit 2. Containment was effective and only minor amounts of radiation escaped. Scared a lot of people, however. Unit 1 is still operating and owned by Exelon. That stopped the launch of many planned units across the USA but several have been opened in the last few years and a number are under construction.
> 
> Not any flooding in my area. And the flood is just water, not melted rock like you guys have.


And yet that still sounds frightening. Kind of like a river of lava on the otherside of the world from me. Scary to the folks educated by news drama but just another day to the people that experience it.


----------



## ripjack13

Nothing exciting ever happens over here.....


----------



## Lou Currier

Lets not forget about Hawaii ‘s other problem

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Nothing exciting ever happens over here.....


And you should be happy about that. I'll send you the next daily downpour of 52" of rain or 100mph hurricane winds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy

Tracking No. Sent by PM


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> And you should be happy about that. I'll send you the next daily downpour of 52" of rain or 100mph hurricane winds



Deal. And I can send you the next 3 footer spring snow storm!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Deal. And I can send you the next 3 footer spring snow storm!


deal! it'll just melt here and be part of our floods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

You guys have floods, I will send you something that will take care of all that... 

The largest lake in the state turned to steam and filled in with liquid stone this week. No more water in it. Next time you have s flood let me know, I will send you some of this lava to fix it up right.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Box is here but only came with 19 blanks in the box.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings

Don Ratcliff said:


> You guys have floods, I will send you something that will take care of all that...
> 
> The largest lake in the state turned to steam and filled in with liquid stone this week. No more water in it. Next time you have s flood let me know, I will send you some of this lava to fix it up right.



Little trivia about Harvey

Harvey dropped 1 trillion gallons of water on Harris County over four days, enough to fill NRG Stadium 1,472 times and cover Harris County’s 1,777 square miles with an average of 33.7 inches of water. Over a 50,000 square-mile area, Harvey dropped more than 16.6 trillion gallons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> Little trivia about Harvey
> 
> Harvey dropped 1 trillion gallons of water on Harris County over four days, enough to fill NRG Stadium 1,472 times and cover Harris County’s 1,777 square miles with an average of 33.7 inches of water. Over a 50,000 square-mile area, Harvey dropped more than 16.6 trillion gallons.


Kilauea would steam that off like a millennial with a cotton candy vape on a union break.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Don't worry @ripjack13 I replaced most of the blanks and brought it back up to 20 for ya. 

When I opened the box I asked myself, "What would Kevin do?"

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rich P.

Don Ratcliff said:


> Don't worry @ripjack13 I replaced most of the blanks and brought it back up to 20 for ya.
> 
> When I opened the box I asked myself, "What would Kevin do?"



Don, not sure what happened, I thought I replaced the ones I took. I know we struggled to get them packed and the box wrapped. I owe you a pen blank. Let me know what you would like me to send you.

Rich...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Rich P. said:


> Don, not sure what happened, I thought I replaced the ones I took. I know we struggled to get them packed and the box wrapped. I owe you a pen blank. Let me know what you would like me to send you.
> 
> Rich...



Rich, Don really likes the green wet wood they sell at the big box stores! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Rich, Don really likes the green wet wood they sell at the big box stores! Tony


or just send him a link to a coupon from one of those mentioned above box stores

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah, how silly of us... View attachment 148285


Didn't see any in Missouri!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> Didn't see any in Missouri!


Not even a natural disaster wants to live in Missouri

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Clay3063

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not even a natural disaster wants to live in Missouri


Hottest place I ever been was in a KOA just west of St. Louis. I think God is prepping those people for eternity. Just saying.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> Hottest place I ever been was in a KOA just west of St. Louis. I think God is prepping those people for eternity. Just saying.



That's saying something coming from a South Texas boy!


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> That's saying something coming from a South Texas boy!


Yes sir it certainly is. I thought I had seen hot and humid. Not by a long shot. 1oo degrees in the shade that trip and 200% humidity. Then the helicopters with the search lights flew right over head about midnight that night. I was already have to force myself to breathe with all the humidity. There was three of them. I pulled iron and was applying pressure when the wife said, Wait! They may not be looking for you. But if you take one out, they'll certainly be looking for you. Glad I holstered that hog leg. I went to investigate and it was three life flights ferrying accident victims from a major accident several miles up the road. They were staging out of a parking lot across the interstate from us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

The box left paradise yesterday heading to a state that has a name so long it takes four letters to abbreviate it. Almost like they asked @rocky1 what he thought the short version should be and it ended up twice as long as it needed to be.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Hey now....us locals use just 2 (brain cells) letters. CT.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Hey now....us locals use just 2 (brain cells) letters. CT.....


That's because locals can't spell Conn...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Look what just showed up on my door step....
Amazing!!!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Look what just showed up on my door step....
> Amazing!!!
> 
> View attachment 148451




It went first class cause I used my gold crayon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

I will catch up with map as soon as the craziness with my fathers passing is over.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> I will catch up with map as soon as the craziness with my fathers passing is over.



No worries Lou. Do what you need to do. We'll be here.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete 
@Rich P. complete 
@bamafatboy complete  
@Don Ratcliff  complete 
@ripjack13 pending

@Bean_counter
@Wildthings
@Tony
@cgseymour
@rhossack
@rocky1
@woodman6415
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well, here's what came in the box from volcanoland...



 

I'll ship it out tuesday.....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## rocky1

You don't suppose the silly islander truly put that @Tony blank in there for you, do you?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Well, here's what came in the box from volcanoland...
> 
> View attachment 148556
> 
> I'll ship it out tuesday.....


There was also an olive wood blank not pictured bringing the total to 20 mr. @ripjack13

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm not hobbling down those steps tonite to take another pic. I'll have Michele get em for me tomorrow ...
My knee is on fire!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Better your knee than...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Better your knee than...


Can't walk, can't sit, arm is all busted up, hernia giving problems, that guy is a trainwreck right now. Good thing he doesn't live in Texas, when a horse gets in that bad of shape they... well you know what they do there...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clay3063

Don Ratcliff said:


> Can't walk, can't sit, arm is all busted up, hernia giving problems, that guy is a trainwreck right now. Good thing he doesn't live in Texas, when a horse gets in that bad of shape they... well you know what they do there...


Yes! But, I never shot a horse that I didn't pray over it afterwards. Just saying.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> I'm not hobbling down those steps tonite to take another pic. I'll have Michele get em for me tomorrow ...
> My knee is on fire!


Sounds like a good time to pee down your leg.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Updated pic of all 20 blanks.
@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> View attachment 148573


I upgraded most of the box...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> I upgraded most of the box...



Except one it would appear....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Except one it would appear....




Relax... it'll get to you in 3 more swaps!


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> View attachment 148573


Wow ... has one of those custom glued up blanks from @Tony Shop ... somebody gonna be lucky to get that ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodman6415 said:


> Wow ... has one of those custom glued up blanks from @Tony Shop ... somebody gonna be lucky to get that ..


I figured since @Tony is after me at some point I would...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodman6415

Don Ratcliff said:


> I figured since @Tony is after me at some point I would...


Excellent thinking ... payback

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodman6415 said:


> Excellent thinking ... payback


I got a box full, he sent me a Texas cutting board and uses the cut ends as packing peanuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Wow ... has one of those custom glued up blanks from @Tony Shop ... somebody gonna be lucky to get that ..



I will take it back when it gets to me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I will take it back when it gets to me.


Its adorable that you think a quality blank like that is going to make it that far. If @ripjack13 wasn't so medicated it likely wouldn't leave conuttycut.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I will take it back when it gets to me.



If.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> I will take it back when it gets to me.


If.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

We could just skip the rest of yall and send it all directly to the last guy in line!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415

Don Ratcliff said:


> I got a box full, he sent me a Texas cutting board and uses the cut ends as packing peanuts.


I got some too : 
I used mine 
Drawer fronts I made for Club sharpening station

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodman6415 said:


> I got some too :
> I used mine
> Drawer fronts I made for Club sharpening station
> 
> View attachment 148588 View attachment 148589


That's a great idea! @Tony you are so good people want what you throw out

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> We could just skip the rest of yall and send it all directly to the last guy in line!


That's not how this works. I bet the next time we do one of these I will be "randomly" selected to go last...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

After seeing that box, I may should have been dishonest and put you before me!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> After seeing that box, I may should have been dishonest and put you before me!



Rookie mistake....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Clay3063

Don Ratcliff said:


> Its adorable that you think a quality blank like that is going to make it that far. If @ripjack13 wasn't so medicated it likely wouldn't leave conuttycut.


I am quite concerned that you used the word "adorable" in this sentence. I think maybe the toxic gases have gotten to you. Do you have an urge to squat when you... never mind. I didn't ask that.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Clay3063 said:


> I am quite concerned that you used the word "adorable" in this sentence. I think maybe the toxic gases have gotten to you. Do you have an urge to squat when you... never mind. I didn't ask that.


Have you ever seen a picture of the little guy, it's like, well this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063

Don Ratcliff said:


> Have you ever seen a picture of the little guy, it's like, well this...


I literally laughed way too loud. It's been years since I saw this cartoon. Too violent these days I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> After seeing that box, I may should have been dishonest and put you before me!


That's what these are about. You dig into your best stash and trade with friends from their best stash. You should never put anything in the box that is not as good as what you take out. You should really struggle with which one you want to keep knowing it's going to cost one you have. When a box progressively gets worse as it goes the point is lost. That's likely the reason you couldn't get 20 people. I watched someone do the same thing I did once because he was disappointed in how the box degraded and I think that was the last pass he did. Not naming names... I can tell you that this pass dipped into my good stuff deeper than I wanted it to. My faith will be restored if you get a box that is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Clay3063 said:


> I literally laughed way too loud. It's been years since I saw this cartoon. Too violent these days I guess.


Stoopid snowflakes messed up everything

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's what these are about. You dig into your best stash and trade with friends from their best stash. You should never put anything in the box that is not as good as what you take out. You should really struggle with which one you want to keep knowing it's going to cost one you have. When a box progressively gets worse as it goes the point is lost. That's likely the reason you couldn't get 20 people. I watched someone do the same thing I did once because he was disappointed in how the box degraded and I think that was the last pass he did. Not naming names... I can tell you that this pass dipped into my good stuff deeper than I wanted it to. My faith will be restored if you get a box that is awesome.



Well said Don. My belief is what you are sending out should be better than what you receive. We are all family here nd we should treat each other accordingly. Tony

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony

Tony said:


> Well said Don. My belief is what you are sending out should be better than what you receive. We are all family here nd we should treat each other accordingly. Tony



Wait, did I just agree with the Stoopid Islander???? Oh crap, I need a shrink.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Wait, did I just agree with the Stoopid Islander???? Oh crap, I need a shrink.....


If you shrink anymore we may not be able to see you anymore. Be careful little buddy!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> The big reason why the box tends to go downhill is not malicious but more of a mentality.. and we all suffer from it sadly.
> 
> The Upgrade mentality!
> 
> We're all guilty of it, wanting better looking... jumping from a crazy curly spalted blank and replacing it with an old english walnut blank and it's not a bad thing, most of the time.
> 
> What inadvertently happens is the singular value of items decline over time.
> 
> I'm not blaming anyone, i just wanted to throw my observation out there (since i see the behind the scenes stuff) to make us more aware that when the box degrades it may not be an attempt of someone to screw the rest of us and get everyones dander up about it.. but us just succumbing to a natural need to upgrade!


This did not happen to me. The Aloha is strong in my family...

I seriously just made light saber sounds typing that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Box has shipped out. It will be in Texas sometime on Thursday....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I found some scraps to throw in the box....not sure which one will be in there....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I found some scraps to throw in the box....not sure which one will be in there....
> 
> View attachment 148626


That box is getting sexy. I want to get the box after us @ripjack13


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> That box is getting sexy. I want to get the box after us @ripjack13



As it should be.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh




----------



## Wildthings

@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete 
@Rich P. complete 
@bamafatboy complete  
@Don Ratcliff  complete 
@ripjack13 complete 

@Bean_counter pending 
@Wildthings
@Tony
@cgseymour
@rhossack
@rocky1
@woodman6415
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter

So I got the box from daddy @ripjack13 today. Man you guys put some nice stuff in here. I think I’ll take it all and put a tuba-for in the box haha. My box will go out on Monday!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Bean_counter said:


> So I got the box from daddy @ripjack13 today. Man you guys put some nice stuff in here. I think I’ll take it all and put a tuba-for in the box haha. My box will go out on Monday!
> 
> View attachment 148733


 I'll bite

What's a tuba-for?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'll bite
> 
> What's a tuba-for?



2x4 stud


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'll bite
> 
> What's a tuba-for?



2 x 4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

... Texans........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> ... Texans........



Stoopid Islander......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

All the purdy colorful stuff is gone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> All the purdy colorful stuff is gone


Yeah yeah yeah, but did you see the best one is gone too? That museum quality segmented tex-special. I knew that would go fast. Kinda thought the pink one would make it to @Tony but no further...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bean_counter said:


> 2x4 stud



Oh sure...now call him a stud. Like his head isnt big enough already...
Hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Oh sure...now call him a stud. Like his head isnt big enough already...
> Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Bean_counter said:


> Man you guys put some nice stuff in here. I think I’ll take it all and put a tuba-for in the box haha.
> View attachment 148733


NO NO NO NADA NEIN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The box continues to move although I have missed a few stops...this time the box is circulating Texas. The word "Friendship" was adopted as the _Texas state motto..._one may wonder why because to a Texan nothing else exists besides Texas what kind of friend is that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415

Lou Currier said:


> The box continues to move although I have missed a few stops...this time the box is circulating Texas. The word "Friendship" was adopted as the _Texas state motto..._one may wonder why because to a Texan nothing else exists besides Texas what kind of friend is that
> 
> View attachment 148750


The kind that welcomes all to the Great State of Texas with open arms ... friend

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> The kind that welcomes all to the Great State of Texas with open arms ... friend



Says the guy who's in Oregon right now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

But you are only welcomed as a friend of you go to Texas. For the people that dont go to Texas we are ridiculed for being stoopid. It's like a cult and "ya'll" drank the koolaid...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Only islanders are stoopid

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> But you are only welcomed as a friend of you go to Texas. For the people that dont go to Texas we are ridiculed for being stoopid. It's like a cult and "ya'll" drank the koolaid...



Stoopid Islander, don't even know we'e the apostrophe goes. It's y'all!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Oh yeah, I feel the friendship flowing through you dorks...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Poor Don gets no love

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Stoopid Islander, don't even know *we'e* the apostrophe goes. It's y'all!!



Stoopid texan, putting in an apostrophe where it doesn't go, not to mention spelling it wrong.



I got your back braddah....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Wildthings

What color is the koolaid this week??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete 
@Rich P. complete 
@bamafatboy complete  
@Don Ratcliff  complete 
@ripjack13 complete 

@Bean_counter complete 
@Wildthings pending 
@Tony
@cgseymour
@rhossack
@rocky1
@woodman6415
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> What color is the koolaid this week??


I use a mix of raspberry and grape....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 148780



That's creepy as hell Lou!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I going to agree with the mean and unfriendly tiny texan. That is really creepy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## keepanionme

Where are we at with the swap? I have some real goodies to throw in.


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> Only islanders are stoopid


Florida is almost an island, water three sides!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter

keepanionme said:


> Where are we at with the swap? I have some real goodies to throw in.


I mailed to Barry on Tuesday so hoping it should be there soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'll bite
> 
> What's a tuba-for?



I’m pretty sure you blow hot air into one end and fart noises come out the other... you should be a natural.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Wildthings

keepanionme said:


> Where are we at with the swap? I have some real goodies to throw in.


I got it last night and will send it out Monday to the next stop. There sure was some purty stuff in there

@keepanionme only 7 more stops and you'll have it

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Wildthings

it's on the way to @Tony 

@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete 
@Rich P. complete 
@bamafatboy complete  
@Don Ratcliff  complete 
@ripjack13 complete 

@Bean_counter complete 
@Wildthings complete 
@Tony pending 
@cgseymour
@rhossack
@rocky1
@woodman6415
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I wonder if @Tony will hook up the guys past him with more of the really high end segmented blanks he is hoarding...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Don Ratcliff said:


> I wonder if @Tony will hook up the guys past him with more of the really high end segmented blanks he is hoarding...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh




----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> I wonder if @Tony will hook up the guys past him with more of the really high end segmented blanks he is hoarding...



Don’t worry, if he doesn’t I think I have a few I can sacrifice


----------



## Tony

You mean like these??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> You mean like these??
> View attachment 149113



You should make stuff from em...maybe some cutting boards?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Glue them back together in alternating patterns and cut out the shape of Texas

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Tony said:


> You mean like these??
> View attachment 149113



You better be bringing all that to me from swat. Ladies love the large pieces as handles for meat flippers for their husbands. I couldn’t keep em in stock last year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Got the box today, I will send it on it's way to @cgseymour Wednesday! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete
@Rich P. complete
@bamafatboy complete
@Don Ratcliff complete
@ripjack13 complete 

@Bean_counter complete
@Wildthings complete
@Tony pending
@cgseymour
@rhossack
@rocky1
@woodman6415
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh


----------



## ripjack13

Well the snakewood didn't last. Sorry @Eric Rorabaugh 
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ohps...nevermind. i see one....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yea well....ya can't win em all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It won't by the time it gets to me! Oh well, someone will make a nice pen with it.


----------



## ripjack13

I should have wrapped one in duct tape and a piece of mdf too....luck of the draw. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Well I have been delinquent again ...what can I say, fire me! So the box has finished bouncing around and is headed back to NY.... did you know that the nickname "Empire State" came before the Empire State building?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Well I have been delinquent again ...what can I say, fire me! So the box has finished bouncing around and is headed back to NY.... did you know that the nickname "Empire State" came before the Empire State building?
> 
> View attachment 149219



We won't fire you Lou, you'll just get a couple less zeros on your check this week!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

@cgseymour 

It's on it's way to NY, should be there Friday. Tony


----------



## The100road

Not much love so far for the west coast is there?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

The100road said:


> Not much love so far for the west coast is there?



Y'all have the , that should be enough!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

The box made it to the wester coast, does that count?


----------



## Lou Currier

Nope, that’s another country

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Nope, that’s another country


And yet you are somehow the map maker...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## cgseymour

It is headed to the west coast of the Hudson River valley if that helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete
@Rich P. complete
@bamafatboy complete
@Don Ratcliff complete
@ripjack13 complete 

@Bean_counter complete
@Wildthings complete
@Tony complete
@cgseymour pending
@rhossack
@rocky1
@woodman6415
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cgseymour

Received box today
Will send out tomorrow AM

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## cgseymour

Just dropped at USPS. 
Should be in WA on Monday

Coming your way @rhossack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

*Johnturner complete*
*CWS complete*
*Rich P. complete*
*bamafatboy complete*
*Don Ratcliff complete*
*ripjack13 complete *

*Bean_counter complete*
*Wildthings complete*
*Tony complete*
*cgseymour complete*
@rhossack pending
@rocky1
@woodman6415
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

cgseymour said:


> View attachment 149324 Received box today
> Will send out tomorrow AM


I dont see 20 in the box, did you get shorted?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Leave it to the short one to short somebody!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I see what happened, the high grade of the segmented blanks count as 2. Wish I was after @Tony

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> I dont see 20 in the box, did you get shorted?


Give him a break @Don Ratcliff . He is from Texas you know.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

CWS said:


> Give him a break @Don Ratcliff . He is from Texas you know.


Reason to be harder on him ... he’s Texas tuff ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist

Maybe the real box of blanks is on the way...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Knowing tony he probably got 2 boxes and only posted 1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Knowing tony he probably got 2 boxes and only posted 1



Don't all Mods get extras?????


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Don't all Mods get extras?????


No dork. I figured you sent 2 probably sent 2 boxes... never mind you silly little texan...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodman6415 said:


> Reason to be harder on him ... he’s Texas tuff ...


Is Texas tuff when you go hunting, shoot an average size buck and sit on his head to prove you're a stud? Cause of so @Tony nailed it.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is Texas tuff when you go hunting, shoot an average size buck and sit on his head to prove you're a stud? Cause of so @Tony nailed it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 149413



Wow Don, you had to go back about 2 years and 100 pounds to find that one! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Wow Don, you had to go back about 2 years and 100 pounds to find that one! Tony


Finding Texas tuff ain't easy...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is Texas tuff when you go hunting, shoot an average size buck and sit on his head to prove you're a stud? Cause of so @Tony nailed it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 149413


He didn’t shoot it .. that would have been to easy ... that one he chased down and killed bear handed with his original Jim Bowie knive ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodman6415 said:


> He didn’t shoot it .. that would have been to easy ... that one he chased down and killed bear handed with his original Jim Bowie knive ...


You spelled gymboree wrong...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415

Don Ratcliff said:


> You spelled gymboree wrong...


I did not ... he bought his authentic guaranteed real unused Jim Bowie knife in the gift shop at the Alamo... it cost a whopping $13 dollars .. which is a great deal for a knife Jim Bowie used during the siege...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

I don't think you can buy a postcard for 13 dollars in the Alamo gift shop.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

at least he didn't pee on the alamo....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

The box is finally making a trip to the west coast. Washington's unofficial motto is "Alki" (or Al-ki), originally a native American word meaning "bye and bye" which evolved to mean "into the future" but they don't know if they are coming or going in Washington because they have not adopted their official state motto

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier

....pretty quiet

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Spinartist

Any of you turned a blank yet from the swap??!! Git on your lathe & make a pen & post some picts already!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

It isn't riding around in someone's wife's trunk again is it?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Here's a tec pen using some curly box elder...



 

From @Don Ratcliff 's stash he added to the box....I got a good one..
Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 posted one on FB that I have not seen on seen on here....he's holding out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> @ripjack13 posted one on FB that I have not seen on seen on here....he's holding out



Ummmm, Lou, scroll up just a bit from your post.....


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> Ummmm, Lou, scroll up just a bit from your post.....



Not that one, another real beautiful one.


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Not that one, another real beautiful one.



The one above is the only one from the swap that I have used so far....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> The one above is the only one from the swap that I have used so far....



Maybe @Lou Currier was talking about the FBE one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> Maybe @Lou Currier was talking about the FBE one?



Yup


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Yup


But thats not from the swap....thats from my backyard...


----------



## rocky1

Pretend already! Just post the picture, and tell the Islander he sent it, to see if he remembers what he sent.


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Lou was right, that is sweet!! Was very nice of Don to send you such an exquisite blank!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter

So what happened to the box?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

rocky1 said:


> It isn't riding around in someone's wife's trunk again is it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Bean_counter said:


> So what happened to the box?



It left for @rhossack some time back as I understand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cgseymour

I show it as delivered

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@rhossack what's up?


----------



## rocky1

I believe he said he was going to be out of town town for a week or so Eric.


Upon further review, not finding that conversation, that was someone else. 

Back to...


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Lou Currier

While waiting, I posted the thread for the summer pen swap. Would like to see a good showing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 149747


Did I send you that one?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Has anyone heard from @rhossack ? He was last seen on here today at 11:11. 

How far is he from you @Mike1950 ?


----------



## ripjack13

what's going on with this box? did it get snafu'ed?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Anybody have his number to call and make sure he's okay?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Anybody have his number to call and make sure he's okay?



He was on yesterday at 3:00.


----------



## ripjack13

I just sent em a message asking him to check in here and explain whats up with the box.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS

If the box is lost I can start a new one to finish the trade.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's cool Curt but we'll get it sorted out. Just a minor glitch

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

He has been on. Quite a bit, just looking. No posts. But even still. He needs to speak up asap.
These are the topics he has viewed lately, including today....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony

I say we message him, tell him he has until midnight tomorrow to explain his actions. If we don't hear anything, boot his ass, send a box to the next person and get on with our lives. I have no patience for people playing games like this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

So he was tagged here by Lou Wednesday and has been on 5 times since then without looking at this thread... that's very odd for sure. Now I wish I was after him, would have saved myself some good blanks...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I say we message him, tell him he has until midnight tomorrow to explain his actions. If we don't hear anything, boot his ass, send a box to the next person and get on with our lives. I have no patience for people playing games like this.



I did....


----------



## The100road

Is there a certain topic he is looking at most? Post a thread in that topic that he will look at?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I've posted asking him about it and sent a PM as well. No response


----------



## Lou Currier

Found him...


----------



## Lou Currier

Success....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Success....
> 
> View attachment 150083



Thanks Lou!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Success....
> 
> View attachment 150083


Great job lou....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Lou Currier, internet sleuth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Found him...
> 
> View attachment 150082


GET'EM LOU!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

All those detective years paying off

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thanks Lou! I've been gone all day. A good friend of mine had someone break in his deceased dads house. I've been over there with state police bci guys processing.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Lou Currier

That sucks!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Thanks Lou! I've been gone all day. A good friend of mine had someone break in his deceased dads house. I've been over there with state police bci guys processing.



Wow....someone needs a load o lead in the head...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ok, so when is this guy gunna chime in?
Ok, so he forgot, but come on. He's logged on here multiple times. He hasn't seen the butt load of notifications or the pm notification?
Wow....
This is really uncool....

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Time to call the local authorities...let’s see 20 premium blanks @ $10.00 each is $200.00...in my opinion it is theft if one does not move the box along.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

What a day! Right after I posted, I got a call from my Sgt. We had a call, said it was a couple of drownings and shots fired. Ended up being 4 people on a job boat, came into the bank and got in an argument. One guy shot another then run. Ended up finding him in a field not far from where the shooting occurred. No other issues. Got home at 0230. Way to spend my day off.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Time to call the local authorities...let’s see 20 premium blanks @ $10.00 each is $200.00...in my opinion it is theft if one does not move the box along.



I wonder what could happen with that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

The local sheriff would say... "Let me get this straight... You put a bunch of little bitty pieces of wood in a box, and mail it around the country. And, folks take a few pieces of wood out, and put a few pieces of wood back in, and mail it to someone else? And, you believe the value of that little bitty box, full of little bitty pieces of wood, is in excess of $200. Are you sure all you guys have in that box you're passing around is wood???"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

They just changed the threshold in Virginia from $200 up to $500 to be considered grand larceny. It's just like everything else, being kindler gentler to the criminals


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> The local sheriff would say... "Let me get this straight... You put a bunch of little bitty pieces of wood in a box, and mail it around the country. And, folks take a few pieces of wood out, and put a few pieces of wood back in, and mail it to someone else? And, you believe the value of that little bitty box, full of little bitty pieces of wood, is in excess of $200. Are you sure all you guys have in that box you're passing around is wood???"


I bet Judge Judy would rule in our favor if we sent @Don Ratcliff to represent us.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> I bet Judge Judy would rule in our favor if we sent @Don Ratcliff to represent us.



Maya would be better suited for that.....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Maya would be better suited for that.....


She would get the sheriff to pay the shipping cost and the added insurance.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> They just changed the threshold in Virginia from $200 up to $500 to be considered grand larceny. It's just like everything else, being kindler gentler to the criminals



That’s nothing...in Washington state it is $5000


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> That’s nothing...in Washington state it is $5000


Looked into that already didja?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> That’s nothing...in Washington state it is $5000



So you're saying I could steal $4999 worth of wood from the and it would be considered pretty theft???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> So you're saying I could steal $4999 worth of wood from the and it would be considered pretty theft???



The law might see it that way but would the bullets hurt any less?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> So you're saying I could steal $4999 worth of wood from the and it would be considered pretty theft???

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

So what is going on with the swap? I hate to say it but we might have to bump the requirements up to more than 100 posts if another one is done. Perhaps do them in brackets. 1000 and up, 1000 to 500, 500 to 100 and see what happens. Might drive more posts on the site too.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Maya would be better suited for that.....



She'd throw the book at the witness! TWICE!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

She would throw the witness at the book, let's not kid ourselves here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Divine intervention there... I clicked, it posted twice! Figured someone was tryin to tell us something!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Don Ratcliff said:


> So what is going on with the swap?


Lou was able to contact him. He said he "forgot ". Would get it in the mail. I agree about upping the post count, even though it may block me from the upper echelons.


----------



## ripjack13

He only has 125 or so posts. You have over a 1000...you're safe....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> He only has 125 or so posts. You have over a 1000...you're safe....


I hope I have enough to participate...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Don Ratcliff we do accept bribes of secret stash wood to let you in!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Don Ratcliff we do accept bribes of secret stash wood to let you in!


I wish I had a secret stash. Guess I'm out...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Lou was able to contact him. He said he "forgot ". Would get it in the mail. I agree about upping the post count, even though it may block me from the upper echelons.



Funny...he hasn’t been on since I contacted him yesterday. I told him he needed to also post a picture of the box...he stopped responding to messenger too

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Since I started this swap, I'll get a box together and send to the next person in line. I'll take the best that I have and send. It won't be as fancy as some but I'll try. Sorry guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Not your fault.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## rocky1

Not your fault Eric... I was hoping Ron was going to get the thing moving again, but at any rate, I'm next in line behind him. 
Just be sure and stick all that Kurly Koa Gilligan sent you in there.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bean_counter

@Eric Rorabaugh 

I don’t mind starting the box again. I got a jillion Blanks

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I appreciate the offer Michael but I'll get it going soon. I've had a few PM's willing to help out. This is why I'm proud to be a member of WB. Everyone is stand up people. I'll do the best I can on the box to Rocky. I can't compete with what was in it before but I'll at least get one going.
If Ron does send the box after I get one out, how does everyone feel about a blind box auction? The unopened box is bid on and the proceeds go to WB.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Everyone needs to go on messenger and call him out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

true. i was just looking at the message i sent em. and there's an option to make a phone call. i love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I appreciate the offer Michael but I'll get it going soon. I've had a few PM's willing to help out. This is why I'm proud to be a member of WB. Everyone is stand up people. I'll do the best I can on the box to Rocky. I can't compete with what was in it before but I'll at least get one going.
> If Ron does send the box after I get one out, how does everyone feel about a blind box auction? The unopened box is bid on and the proceeds go to WB.


How about everybody send a box to Rocky

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bean_counter

Wildthings said:


> How about everybody send a box to Rocky


I’ll pass on that idea lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I just contacted his church. they are going to check in with him......

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

and his sister.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

and his daughter in law...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> and his daughter in law...



Did you call the American Embassy in Paris?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

and


Schroedc said:


> Did you call the American Embassy in Paris?



hahahahahaaaa

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

local pd is next....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Did you call the American Embassy in Paris?



I'd forgotten about that one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wow look at the detective's work!!!


----------



## ripjack13

I finally got an answer.....




rhossack said:


> I was gone during the week of the 4th . . . I've been doing VA medical tests all month and I just plain forgot. My fault. Wasn't riding around in my wife's trunk.
> 
> The only way I check in on the forum is I get a weekly update of messages and if one is something I see I read the digest of it. I just went back and looked and it does not tell me I had PM's from WB . . . interesting.
> 
> I haven't been able to contact anyone because the only thing my phone does is "Text messages" and phone calls are just echos from me.
> 
> I'll look and see if Rocky left his address for me and get the package on it's way. I have no idea how many blanks arrived here but I was able to package up 27 heading to the next stop.
> 
> Again, I apologize for my bone head move.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Is he going to get it on the way to @rocky1?


----------



## ripjack13

I hope so....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rhossack

Sorry about holding up the train. I didn't fall off the face of the earth and this is what arrived at my mailbox. It was all my fault.

What is amazing to me I still would be in the dark if I hadn't gotten an email to look in my MESSENGER "other box" (which I don't have) for a message and I saw someone from here left me a message.

I kind of wondered what was happening with this and I learned a few lessons today. If you are following a thread you need to turn it to WATCHED for it to show up in your weekly digest.

Rocky, I don't have your address as I looked in my messages. If one of you guys have it can you send it PM please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

@rocky1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rhossack

Tony, I meant "mailing address"


----------



## ripjack13

I just gave em rockys address.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@rhossack, glad everything is okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Well that was interesting... 

How come I got 19 blanks and he got 25?

It's a conspiracy I tell ya!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Oh, I see now. There are 5 in the box that dont really qualify as a pen blank.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete
@Rich P. complete
@bamafatboy complete
@Don Ratcliff complete
@ripjack13 complete

@Bean_counter complete
@Wildthings complete
@Tony complete
@cgseymour complete
@rhossack pending 
@rocky1
@woodman6415
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh, I see now. There are 5 in the box that dont really qualify as a pen blank.



That's why they are called extras.







Stoopid Islander.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh, I see now. There are 5 in the box that dont really qualify as a pen blank.



Hey now....that scrap snakewood is my treasure!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

rocky1 said:


> If the box makes it to me about August....


Well, looks like @rocky1 nailed it on the head there!

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> That's why they are called extras
> 
> Stoopid Islander.



I just figured the box was on the table where a midget like you could not see so extra "exhibition grade" blanks went into the box.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just figured the box was on the table where a midget like you could not see so extra "exhibition grade" blanks went into the box.



Can you at least try to be politically correct???

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Can you at least try to be politically correct???
> 
> View attachment 150187

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I just gave em rockys address.....




Sometimes you're alright!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Hey now....that scrap snakewood is my treasure!




What about that curly Camphor I sent you???...

Must be at the bottom of the pile of priority mail boxes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rhossack

Amazing . . . I used PayPal to create the label and when I went to print the label all I was getting was an error message from USPS and no label.

Went to the P.O., hand wrote an address label, used my credit card and it was declined. I called CapitolOne this AM to report the wife's card misplaced and they put a hold on MY card, not hers.

Used another piece of plastic and got the package mailed.

Come home and I find a "Doug Fir Burl" blank on the counter so I forgot to put that in the package. What a day


----------



## Spinartist

rhossack said:


> Amazing . . . I used PayPal to create the label and when I went to print the label all I was getting was an error message from USPS and no label.
> 
> Went to the P.O., hand wrote an address label, used my credit card and it was declined. I called CapitolOne this AM to report the wife's card misplaced and they put a hold on MY card, not hers.
> 
> Used another piece of plastic and got the package mailed.
> 
> Come home and I find a "Doug Fir Burl" blank on the counter so I forgot to put that in the package. What a day




Don't think you to be postin Picts with address's... Just sayin...
But THANKS for getting it going!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

@Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> What about that curly Camphor I sent you???...
> 
> Must be at the bottom of the pile of priority mail boxes.



Still on the shelf. I need a time when Michele isn't here for the weekend. She hates the smell of it turning.....


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Still on the shelf. I need a time when Michele isn't here for the weekend. She hates the smell of it turning.....



Why??? It smells great!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

I love the smeel of it....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

rhossack said:


> Amazing . . . I used PayPal to create the label and when I went to print the label all I was getting was an error message from USPS and no label.
> 
> Went to the P.O., hand wrote an address label, used my credit card and it was declined. I called CapitolOne this AM to report the wife's card misplaced and they put a hold on MY card, not hers.
> 
> Used another piece of plastic and got the package mailed.
> 
> Come home and I find a "Doug Fir Burl" blank on the counter so I forgot to put that in the package. What a day



Ron, I edited your post and removed the picture of the shipping label, personal information is not allowed in the open forum. You need to familiarize yourself with the rules please. Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rhossack

I meant for that to go to Rocky not the forum


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Ron, I edited your post and removed the picture of the shipping label, personal information is not allowed in the open forum. You need to familiarize yourself with the rules please. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Still on the shelf. I need a time when Michele isn't here for the weekend. She hates the smell of it turning.....




Make a knife handle or something that you don't have to turn on your lathe silly!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I'll be on the lookout for it Ron!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Well it appears as if the box is on the move again after a slight delay....on its way to Florida which is called the sunshine state, need I say more

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Meanwhile in Florida...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Box arrived yesterday mail. There's wood in it, can hear it rattling, haven't had time to open it this morning and left without checking mail yesterday, so... Tall will just have to remain in suspense until tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

How long does it take to open a box and snap a picture? We haven't seen the box for weeks... I'm jonesing over here ya big blank tease...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Its dinner time on the mainland already slackers. I had it opened, pictured and turned around in hours. My priorities are making sure my imaginary friends know what's happening...

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Don Ratcliff said:


> Its dinner time on the mainland already slackers. I had it opened, pictured and turned around in hours. My priorities are making sure my imaginary friends know what's happening...



I sometimes wonder if you exist also... and this "pile" of wood in minnesota...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

gman2431 said:


> I sometimes wonder if you exist also... and this "pile" of wood in minnesota...


Makes two of us...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Makes two of us...



Yeah, I'd love to get it all milled up and out and get Don taken care of, and be able to park in the garage but having to take a full time job kinda fargled my life up. At least I have held firm on not selling the mill even though there were a couple offers for it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## rocky1

Keep the mill... Sell the wood... Tell Don a band of Gypsy Termites was passing through on their way to some old man's large wood stash, out in the rain forests of Washington, and they needed snacks for the trip!! Little bastards even picked up the sawdust and packed it in dozens of leftover little pen kit ziplocks, and as they wheeled out the drive, were seen tossing them back like a fat kaikamahine throws back dehydrated pineapple chips at a pig roast! He'll understand!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Not sure where this went awry, but somewhere along the way the stuffing in the box got a tad carried away.



 

No it did not arrive like that, before someone questions that and I have to point them to their sign. It was neatly wrapped inside a Tyvek Envelope!!


Interesting looking batch of blanks, have to think on this for a day, and decide what I want to keep! 

Wouldn't have done any good to make a rush decision, and throw them in the mail tomorrow, Wendell isn't going to get the box before Monday whether I mail it tomorrow or Saturday. And, supper was ready, critters needed feeding, I had a 7 year old aggervatin me half to death, I'd just got off work and was hot, tired, and sticky, so... 

Here's what arrived Boys!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Eric Rorabaugh at this rate you will end up with a lfrb with over 100 blanks and yet somehow it was at 19 when I got it. Lol

@Rich P. Hooked me up tho...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Not sure where this went awry, but somewhere along the way the stuffing in the box got a tad carried away.
> 
> View attachment 150468
> 
> No it did not arrive like that, before someone questions that and I have to point them to their sign. It was neatly wrapped inside a Tyvek Envelope!!
> 
> 
> Interesting looking batch of blanks, have to think on this for a day, and decide what I want to keep!
> 
> Wouldn't have done any good to make a rush decision, and throw them in the mail tomorrow, Wendell isn't going to get the box before Monday whether I mail it tomorrow or Saturday. And, supper was ready, critters needed feeding, I had a 7 year old aggervatin me half to death, I'd just got off work and was hot, tired, and sticky, so...
> 
> Here's what arrived Boys!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 150469


What's to think about? Grab the 3 on the left and send it out...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rhossack

I tried to put something different and unusual to think about in there.

Don't overlook the Curly Japanese Maple short blank if you do Sierra pens or the Mango. Mango is one of my favorites and I have at least 10 or more different varieties.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Rich P.

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh at this rate you will end up with a lfrb with over 100 blanks and yet somehow it was at 19 when I got it. Lol
> 
> @Rich P. Hooked me up tho...


Thanks for letting the group know I fixed my mistake. Still do not know who I screwed that one up. Maybe I was in a hurry to get it out and not sit on it for days. 

RichP.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rich P.

rhossack said:


> I tried to put something different and unusual to think about in there.
> 
> Don't overlook the Curly Japanese Maple short blank if you do Sierra pens or the Mango. Mango is one of my favorites and I have at least 10 or more different varieties.
> View attachment 150471



Dude, your avatar is both cool and creepy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Rich P. said:


> Dude, your avatar is both cool and creepy.



That's exactly what I thought!


----------



## andy close

@rhossack, is the photo you posted above Mango? Beautiful. What pen kit is that? It's sharp!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete
@Rich P. complete
@bamafatboy complete
@Don Ratcliff complete
@ripjack13 complete

@Bean_counter complete
@Wildthings complete
@Tony complete
@cgseymour complete
@rhossack complete
@rocky1 pending
@woodman6415
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh
We're back on track boys! Thanks to everyone for their patience .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Getting close to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Getting close to me


As long as Wendell doesn't have sometimers, bees or ask his wife to take it to the post office you should get it real soon.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> As long as Wendell doesn't have sometimers, bees or ask his wife to take it to the post office you should get it real soon.



He doesn't have sometimers, he has almost all the timers!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> have to think on this for a day, and decide what I want to keep!



Just dont keep it for a month and forget about....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

andy close said:


> What pen kit is that? It's sharp!


Thats either an atlas or a polaris or artian patriot......


----------



## ripjack13

Andy, check out this topic for more finished pen kit pictures...

Link

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rhossack

Ande, yes it is Chocolate Mango which I stabilized.

The pen kit is called a Polaris or Atlas. I call this one a "stretched" version because I lengthened the kit by using a gel pens refill. Picture shows stock one and the stretched one.

 get

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

rhossack said:


> Ande, yes it is Chocolate Mango which I stabilized.
> 
> The pen kit is called a Polaris or Atlas. I call this one a "stretched" version because I lengthened the kit by using a gel pens refill. Picture shows stock one and the stretched one.View attachment 150498 get



Did you use a different spring?


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> He doesn't have sometimers, he has almost all the timers!


I had old timers .. that went away years ago

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415

Don Ratcliff said:


> As long as Wendell doesn't have sometimers, bees or ask his wife to take it to the post office you should get it real soon.


Ask the boss to take it to the post office .. I wouldn’t want to say where that package would in up somewhere in my lower back side ..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

woodman6415 said:


> Ask the boss to take it to the post office .. I wouldn’t want to say where that package would in up somewhere in my lower back side ..



I definitely wouldn’t want the box after that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rhossack

ripjack13 said:


> Did you use a different spring?


I don't think so but I will check in the morning as I need to change the refill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andy close

@rhossack, I've not thought about lengthening the tube/pen chassis. that's a great idea. I usually end up shortening them trying to sand the ends square. :D
Thx for the pen kit info. Very nice looking but simple at the same time. I will have to add a couple of those to my inventory.


----------



## rhossack

rhossack said:


> I don't think so but I will check in the morning as I need to change the refill.



Nope, standard spring on the refill


----------



## Bean_counter

rhossack said:


> Ande, yes it is Chocolate Mango which I stabilized.
> 
> The pen kit is called a Polaris or Atlas. I call this one a "stretched" version because I lengthened the kit by using a gel pens refill. Picture shows stock one and the stretched one.View attachment 150498 get



I’m stealing this. This is a pretty popular kit for me and I think it’s more pleasing longer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bean_counter said:


> I think it’s more pleasing longer

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter

ripjack13 said:


>



Haha @Tony sent me the same thing via text

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

OK guys... Box is on it's way to Wendell, went out today's mail. I overslept Saturday morning, power went out before I got labels printed, and was off long enough I missed the mail. 

While we appreciate everyone's enthusiasm, the box had got a wee bit out of hand, with several oversized blanks, and way more blanks than would fit in a small flat rate box. Discussed this with Eric since he initiated the swap, Marc since he's middle management hereabouts, and Wendell since he's next in line on the box, and in trying to get this thing back on track, and back in a small flat rate box... The oversized goodies have been pulled, and/or trimmed to fit, and rearranged or what ever I could do to get them in the box, if I could get another blank on top of them. 

The extra blanks I pulled, have been forwarded to Eric, along with enough extra goodies to fill a second SFRB, to go with other contributions Eric had sent his way, and those will be auctioned here on Wood Barter, with proceeds going to Forum operations. SO... if it looks like I stole a bunch of goodies out of the box when Wendell posts pictures in a couple days, yes I did take a bunch out, but no I didn't keep 'em all. I kept 3, put 3 back in, then added about a dozen to the box that went to Eric. 

Start saving your lunch money boys and girls, we should have some interesting pen blanks coming up very shortly to be auctioned to the highest bidder. In the meantime, should anyone else wish to contribute to the cause, shoot Eric a PM, and discuss arrangements with him.

Reactions: Like 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yea, there is going to be an auction. It will have some nice blanks in it so start digging in the couch cushions or wherever you need to. All proceeds WILL GO TO WOODBARTER so its qorth it to bid this thing up. As soon as i receive the box from Rocky, I'll put it all together and post some pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

If there are enough blanks maybe break it into a couple auction items!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I don't know what you have on hand already Eric, but there was close to 20 blanks, if not a full 20 blanks in the box I sent you. Can't remember honestly, may be 1 short on the bottom row. It was full, not stretched as bad as the original box, but it's stretched a little. Personally, I'd split them into 4 blank lots.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ive got some that Tom sent me and I'm throwing more in. It should be a good auction. Hopefully everybody is in the bidding mood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Maybe we can open it up to the woodbarter annual auction where everyone can auction off items and the proceeds go to the site. This used to happen in the past.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

I bid $20 dollars on the first lot.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> OK guys... Box is on it's way to Wendell, went out today's mail. I overslept Saturday morning, power went out before I got labels printed, and was off long enough I missed the mail.
> 
> While we appreciate everyone's enthusiasm, the box had got a wee bit out of hand, with several oversized blanks, and way more blanks than would fit in a small flat rate box. Discussed this with Eric since he initiated the swap, Marc since he's middle management hereabouts, and Wendell since he's next in line on the box, and in trying to get this thing back on track, and back in a small flat rate box... The oversized goodies have been pulled, and/or trimmed to fit, and rearranged or what ever I could do to get them in the box, if I could get another blank on top of them.
> 
> The extra blanks I pulled, have been forwarded to Eric, along with enough extra goodies to fill a second SFRB, to go with other contributions Eric had sent his way, and those will be auctioned here on Wood Barter, with proceeds going to Forum operations. SO... if it looks like I stole a bunch of goodies out of the box when Wendell posts pictures in a couple days, yes I did take a bunch out, but no I didn't keep 'em all. I kept 3, put 3 back in, then added about a dozen to the box that went to Eric.
> 
> Start saving your lunch money boys and girls, we should have some interesting pen blanks coming up very shortly to be auctioned to the highest bidder. In the meantime, should anyone else wish to contribute to the cause, shoot Eric a PM, and discuss arrangements with him.



I'm not in this one Rocky so I think I can say in fairness and with an unbiased opinion that you did well my friend! Another of the many many reasons I love this forum. You are all a great bunch of guys!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Lou Currier

So after a long delay it appears that the box is moving again...off to Texas one more time...nuff said

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete
@Rich P. complete
@bamafatboy complete
@Don Ratcliff complete
@ripjack13 complete

@Bean_counter complete
@Wildthings complete
@Tony complete
@cgseymour complete
@rhossack complete
@rocky1 complete
@woodman6415 pending
@Lou Currier
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

rocky1 said:


> OK guys... Box is on it's way to Wendell, went out today's mail. I overslept Saturday morning, power went out before I got labels printed, and was off long enough I missed the mail.
> 
> While we appreciate everyone's enthusiasm, the box had got a wee bit out of hand, with several oversized blanks, and way more blanks than would fit in a small flat rate box. Discussed this with Eric since he initiated the swap, Marc since he's middle management hereabouts, and Wendell since he's next in line on the box, and in trying to get this thing back on track, and back in a small flat rate box... The oversized goodies have been pulled, and/or trimmed to fit, and rearranged or what ever I could do to get them in the box, if I could get another blank on top of them.
> 
> The extra blanks I pulled, have been forwarded to Eric, along with enough extra goodies to fill a second SFRB, to go with other contributions Eric had sent his way, and those will be auctioned here on Wood Barter, with proceeds going to Forum operations. SO... if it looks like I stole a bunch of goodies out of the box when Wendell posts pictures in a couple days, yes I did take a bunch out, but no I didn't keep 'em all. I kept 3, put 3 back in, then added about a dozen to the box that went to Eric.
> 
> Start saving your lunch money boys and girls, we should have some interesting pen blanks coming up very shortly to be auctioned to the highest bidder. In the meantime, should anyone else wish to contribute to the cause, shoot Eric a PM, and discuss arrangements with him.



I’m patiently waiting.. kind of

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415

Lou Currier said:


> So after a long delay it appears that the box is moving again...off to Texas one more time...nuff said
> 
> View attachment 150703



The Great State of ... just saying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Maybe we can open it up to the woodbarter annual auction where everyone can auction off items and the proceeds go to the site. This used to happen in the past.




I been thinking about the same thing!!!


----------



## gman2431

Lou Currier said:


> Maybe we can open it up to the woodbarter annual auction where everyone can auction off items and the proceeds go to the site. This used to happen in the past.



I would check and see how exactly they would go to the site now days... Kevin's wife has control of that but she hasn't been on for a couple months it says. Maybe ask @DKMD or @NYWoodturner about what would be best if ya wanted to do it and who is paying for this site to still run.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Doc and Scott have been paying the bills as I have been told. Thats one reason this auction is being done. Its only fair I think.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Doc and Scott have been paying the bills as I have been told. Thats one reason this auction is being done. Its only fair I think.



So does the donate link go to them then?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

That's my main question...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@DKMD 
@NYWoodturner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

https://woodbarter.com/threads/summer-2018-wb-auction.35903/

So not to hijack this thread anymore than we have already, I've started a thread on it.

If anyone is interested in donating any kind of blanks (pen, bowl, game call, pot call, whatever) send me a pm and I'll give ya my address. We will figure out how to get the money to Doc and Scott. If anybody is worried about that, you can wait until we figure that out. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Mods, if you can fix the link to the auction. I guess I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Mods, if you can fix the link to the auction. I guess I don't know how to do it.



Gotcha covered.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

The donate button goes to a Paypal account controlled by Terry(Kevin’s widow). In the development phase of the site, expenses were higher, and auctions were a fun way to help defray some of Kevin’s expenses. Fortunately, the current, ongoing expenses are relatively small.

Terry has expressed her desire to keep the site going, and she has covered some of the costs herself. I’m happy for any auction proceeds to go to the donate button as a way to offset her expenses. 

Although I truly appreciate current and past offers, Scott and I are happy to have donated the little bit of money that we did during the transition after Kevin’s death. Just like all of those who’ve offered to help, we’re happy to have contributed.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## rhossack

Bean_counter said:


> I’m stealing this. This is a pretty popular kit for me and I think it’s more pleasing longer



Help yourself. Easy to do. I bought some 10" long 3/8" tubes and then took whatever refill I was going to use and simply measured the new one and then the Parker refill and added the length to the measurements for the new tube length

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Mods, if you can fix the link to the auction. I guess I don't know how to do it.



It works. I moved it to the auction area also....


----------



## ripjack13

rhossack said:


> Help yourself. Easy to do. I bought some 10" long 3/8" tubes and then took whatever refill I was going to use and simply measured the new one and then the Parker refill and added the length to the measurements for the new tube length



What was the new ink refill you used? I made a tec pen longer to fit a G2 ink pen refill.


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Mods, if you can fix the link to the auction. I guess I don't know how to do it.


Oh crap and you're running the auction!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## woodman6415

Blanks arrived today .. what a bunch of beauties.. I’d keep them all if I could think up some way to blame @Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wendell, just skip everyone else and send it straight on to me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Glad to hear they showed up was a little concerned, not hearing anything yesterday, and went to check tracking and the tracking site was down.


----------



## woodman6415

There was also a couple of stowaways... undocumented honey bears ...not sure how that got in this box .. but I do have some ideas of how to take care of them ... 



 

Thanks Rocky .. you are a honey sweet guy

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## The100road

Do those get passed along as well?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road

I thinks since they are undocumented they have to be deported. Or sent to Washington state which is a safe haven.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

woodman6415 said:


> There was also a couple of stowaways... undocumented honey bears ...not sure how that got in this box .. but I do have some ideas of how to take care of them ...
> 
> View attachment 150778
> 
> Thanks Rocky .. you are a honey sweet guy




That Gallberry honey if my favorite!! (Thanks @rocky1 )
Don't let anyone else taste it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Wendell, just skip everyone else and send it straight on to me!




Eric,
Looks like that Cherry Burl blank might make it all the way back to you!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Spinartist said:


> That Gallberry honey if my favorite!! Don't let anyone else taste it.


No worries there .. it’s hidden already


----------



## woodman6415

The100road said:


> Do those get passed along as well?


Nope

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh




----------



## rocky1

Yeah, you might want to hide that one Wendell, ask @ripjack13 what happened to his! Of course Tony is gonna tell on you if you do. 

Both are excellent stuff! Most folks think honey has to be dark or it's adulterated with corn syrup; honestly have difficulty selling it in the stores if it's that pretty, because people are conditioned to expect a certain color in the jar. Then the health food nuts all think it's better for you the darker it is, which really isn't just the way it works. So most of it is blended to find a color that's more acceptable to the general public's idea of honey. But, occasionally conditions are favorable, and someone has really clean equipment, and the Gods of the bees and the blossoms smile down upon them, and you wind up with some really beautiful honey. Both of those are primo stuff!! That Orange Blossom is off the charts. Both will be very tasty, guaranteed!! And, they just happened to have a few bears that weren't blended on the shelf, so I grabbed a couple for you. 

You're most certainly Welcome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Where's the envious emoji?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

That orange blossom is the BOMB!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

I can't pick a favorite one, like them all!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Lou Currier said:


> That orange blossom is the BOMB!





rocky1 said:


> Yeah, you might want to hide that one Wendell, ask @ripjack13 what happened to his! Of course Tony is gonna tell on you if you do.
> 
> Both are excellent stuff! Most folks think honey has to be dark or it's adulterated with corn syrup; honestly have difficulty selling it in the stores if it's that pretty, because people are conditioned to expect a certain color in the jar. Then the health food nuts all think it's better for you the darker it is, which really isn't just the way it works. So most of it is blended to find a color that's more acceptable to the general public's idea of honey. But, occasionally conditions are favorable, and someone has really clean equipment, and the Gods of the bees and the blossoms smile down upon them, and you wind up with some really beautiful honey. Both of those are primo stuff!! That Orange Blossom is off the charts. Both will be very tasty, guaranteed!! And, they just happened to have a few bears that weren't blended on the shelf, so I grabbed a couple for you.
> 
> You're most certainly Welcome!


Can’t wait to try them both ..
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I got a few from rocky. Then the wife tasted one....she took em all.


I was saving (hiding) the galberry for myself, she found it and confiscated it.....

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The box is playing a little ping pong between Texas and Florida but is once again moving...only 33 pages hmm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Yay!!!!


----------



## woodman6415

Lou Currier said:


> The box is playing a little ping pong between Texas and Florida but is once again moving...only 33 pages hmm
> 
> View attachment 150897


It will be in mail Monday ..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> It will be in mail Monday ..



Make sure Lisa goes straight to the Post Office with it, don't let her leave it in the trunk....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Make sure Lisa goes straight to the Pist Office with it, don't let her leave it in the trunk....


We don’t have a pist office in the country ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> We don’t have a pist office in the country ..



After you've been there I bet you do!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> After you've been there I bet you do!


Not true .. when I go to post office we all on same page .. every body pissy because of all the little people annoying us .. just saying

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

woodman6415 said:


> Not true .. when I go to post office we all on same page .. every body pissy because of all the little people annoying us .. just saying


Now that right thar was funny!!





@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete
@Rich P. complete
@bamafatboy complete
@Don Ratcliff complete
@ripjack13 complete

@Bean_counter complete
@Wildthings complete
@Tony complete
@cgseymour complete
@rhossack complete
@rocky1 complete
@woodman6415 complete
@Lou Currier pending
@Schroedc
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh
​


----------



## ripjack13

Oh it's getting close!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

In mail to Lou today ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Lou Currier keep this up and you will go blind...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier

That was @rocky1 widdling wood

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rhossack

ripjack13 said:


> What was the new ink refill you used? I made a tec pen longer to fit a G2 ink pen refill.



I'm pretty sure it's the Pilot G2 (or some derivative of it) that I used


----------



## Lou Currier

Got back from the beach and the box was here waiting. Will contemplate what I would like, replenish, repack and get it on its way...thanks @woodman6415 for the little bits of  that were included in the box

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodman6415

Lou Currier said:


> Got back from the beach and the box was here waiting. Will contemplate what I would like, replenish, repack and get it on its way...thanks @woodman6415 for the little bits of  that were included in the box
> 
> View attachment 151263


Hope you enjoy ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Still one blank in there from the start!!
@Eric Rorabaugh If it makes it all the way back to you I want it... In pen form with stone in da voids!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Looks like my "scrap snakewood" may make it to you Eric.....
Fingers crossed....


----------



## ripjack13

rhossack said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the Pilot G2 (or some derivative of it) that I used



I made 3 pens to fit the G2 specifically. Then the guy who wanted em balked on the price tag...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Always collect at least 50% upfront.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The100road

ripjack13 said:


> Looks like my "scrap snakewood" may make it to you Eric.....
> Fingers crossed....


I doubt it @ripjack13 i doubt it. Don’t be getting @Eric Rorabaugh hopes up like that. :)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> Got back from the beach and the box was here waiting. Will contemplate what I would like, replenish, repack and get it on its way...thanks @woodman6415 for the little bits of  that were included in the box
> 
> View attachment 151263




He didn't really send Tony to you in a Flat Rate Box did he??

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Always collect at least 50% upfront.


Next time I will....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 that would have been a bloody mess


----------



## woodman6415

rocky1 said:


> He didn't really send Tony to you in a Flat Rate Box did he??


Tried ... post office refused.... no loud obnoxious midgets can be sent .... I even tried to bribe them ... no go

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rhossack

There are some blanks there that one might be tempted to overlook. The Toasted Maple makes a nice Cigar Pen

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Box is repacked and ready to go...should go out in the morning to @Schroedc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

I do lots of woodworking. Carvings, bowls, pens and canes but I love this idea. Not sure I qualify for the box exchange but if so then I would like to participate. I do sell blanks so I have lots of nice blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Paul Veerkamp said:


> I do lots of woodworking. Carvings, bowls, pens and canes but I love this idea. Not sure I qualify for the box exchange but if so then I would like to participate. I do sell blanks so I have lots of nice blanks.



Paul, this one is closed, the order already randomized. Keep an eye out, we usually do one a couple times a year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Paul Veerkamp said:


> I do lots of woodworking. Carvings, bowls, pens and canes but I love this idea. Not sure I qualify for the box exchange but if so then I would like to participate. I do sell blanks so I have lots of nice blanks.



Paul, you do qualify but this one is closed for entries, it's almost over actually. The next one we do should be coming along fairly quickly, keep your eyes out for it and join up! I'll try to remember to tag you, they are a lot of fun. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Paul, this one is closed, the order already randomized. Keep an eye out, we usually do one a couple times a year



Sorry Colin, I was typing when you were but slower.


----------



## Schroedc

Got a minute to swing by the PO box. Here's what shower up to me. I'll try and get it out tomorrow but if I can't it'll be Monday. Can whoever is after me please pm me your address? I've been nuts busy with about five minutes a day I can be online.


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Got a minute to swing by the PO box. Here's what shower up to me. I'll try and get it out tomorrow but if I can't it'll be Monday. Can whoever is after me please pm me your address? I've been nuts busy with about five minutes a day I can be online.
> 
> View attachment 151687



@keepanionme


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete
@Rich P. complete
@bamafatboy complete
@Don Ratcliff complete
@ripjack13 complete

@Bean_counter complete
@Wildthings complete
@Tony complete
@cgseymour complete
@rhossack complete
@rocky1 complete
@woodman6415 complete
@Lou Currier complete
@Schroedc pending
@keepanionme
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keepanionme

PM sent with my address.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Box is on it's way to @keepanionme I messaged him the tracking number. Hope the 'roids didn't make me put anything stupid in there

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

After 121 days we can see the end of this swap looming up ahead …. well maybe !!


@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete
@Rich P. complete
@bamafatboy complete
@Don Ratcliff complete
@ripjack13 complete

@Bean_counter complete
@Wildthings complete
@Tony complete
@cgseymour complete
@rhossack complete
@rocky1 complete
@woodman6415 complete
@Lou Currier complete
@Schroedc complete
@keepanionme pending
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Just in time for the fall pen blank swap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

CWS said:


> Just in time for the fall pen blank swap.



With the required 14 pages of back and forth before it actually happens it'll be the Winter pen blank swap

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> Just in time for the fall pen blank swap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner

So glad I was #1 on the list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keepanionme

Schroedc said:


> Box is on it's way to @keepanionme I messaged him the tracking number. Hope the 'roids didn't make me put anything stupid in there



Tracking says I should have it Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

We are heading the finish line and taking another trek east...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Lou Currier said:


> We are heading the finish line and taking another trek east...
> 
> View attachment 151999


Hurricane = not subtle and hopefully not .


----------



## keepanionme

Box/envelope got here a day early. Here’s what I got. Anyone made anything from the blanks they got here we can see?

Will pick and resend tomorrow or Monday.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## keepanionme

I’ve just dropped the box off at the post office. @The100road, you’re gonna need a knife to get through all the tape lol. 

Tracking says delivery date is Monday the 27th.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

@Johnturner complete
@CWS complete
@Rich P. complete
@bamafatboy complete
@Don Ratcliff complete
@ripjack13 complete

@Bean_counter complete
@Wildthings complete
@Tony complete
@cgseymour complete
@rhossack complete
@rocky1 complete
@woodman6415 complete
@Lou Currier complete
@Schroedc complete
@keepanionme complete
@The100road pending
@Eric Rorabaugh
HEADING DOWN THE BACK STRETCH!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The100road

Box recieved! Will try to get it out tomorrow. If not, will be Wednesday for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

I just decided I want in!! @The100road ... I'll PM you my address!!!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

The100road said:


> Box recieved! Will try to get it out tomorrow. If not, will be Wednesday for sure.
> 
> View attachment 152240




 Isn't tomorrow Wednesday??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Uhmmm... Well... It's an Internet thing there Lee.

The forum is set up on Eastern time or Greenwich Mean Time (GMT) -5, and Stan is over there in Pacific Time or GMT -8.
So when he posted at 12:30 am today, it was actually 9:30 pm yesterday in his world. Thus tomorrow would have actually been today, and Wednesday would have been day after tomorrow, unless you were in Eastern time where it was already tomorrow, then it would be tomorrow.

https://greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/time-zones/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The100road

@Eric Rorabaugh package on its way!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

And it's on the home stretch!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, the time we have been waiting for is here. Or at least the time I'VE been waiting for. The package was waiting for me when I got home today. Here it is. Thanks Stan! I can't wait to turn some of these. My wife has already picked a couple out! Stan, what is the top row, #5 & #8 & #9?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

A big thank you to everyone who participated. We had a little hiccup but we made it. Hope everyone enjoyed it and is happy with everything. See ya on the next one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

A great high Thanks to @Eric Rorabaugh for running this, you did a great job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## rocky1

Oh... it weren't much of a hiccup, and we raised a few bucks for the forum in the process of hiccuping, so it was ALL good! 

Always a fun time! Hiccups just makes things interesting, little drama never hurt nuttin, kinda like reality shows on TV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## The100road

#5 red river gum burl/cast
# 8 some kind of Aussie burl/cast
#9 maple burl/Stabilized
#10 poplar burl

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Good show...
Thanks fellas.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Ok guys so I printed the label off put everything in a SFRB and gave it as well as some other packages to my wife to drop off since I have been travelling a lot lately. I was blaming it on USOSS but just found the box in the trunk of my wife's car when I was unloading it. Blake I apologize and I am taking it now

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I can't believe you would use your wife as a scapegoat! Good job!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I can't believe you would use your wife as a scapegoat! Good job!!!



Man we need to rename these threads I keep posting in the wrong one haha. If you ever see how much crap she has in her car you’d know I wasn’t using her as a scape goat lol


----------



## ripjack13

Where have I heard that excuse before?
Hmm....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Diver Temple

Erick, thanks for posting this. This forum is awesome and you folks have some great ways to keep people seeing and sharing new things. While I am not qualified or ready to participate in this just yet, I am working on my stock and absolutely love turning dyed and stabilized burl, box elder and such. Will be putting together my stabilizing materials and look forward to helping keep the supply of interesting quality blanks available for events like this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

